# Nail Polish Swatches - all brands



## Sound Of Vision (Jun 3, 2008)

Place all your *nail polish* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from OPI/China Glaze/MAC etc or posted on the official brand website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.







This thread is for pictures only. Please keep all chatter and questions within the *Hair & Nail Salon* subforum. 
If you are sourcing images from another source, please give _full _credit.


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: ¤ Nail polish swatches ¤*

[credit: all lacquered up]
*
China Glaze Ski collection

*¤Cross Iron 360¤






¤Frostbite¤






¤Vertical Rush¤






¤Outta bounds¤






¤Extreme Thrash¤






¤Avalanche¤


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: ¤ Nail polish swatches ¤*

[credit: makeupandbeautyblog & all lacquered up]

*China glaze Ink Nail Polish* collection

¤Blue Sparrow¤









¤Flying Dragon¤









¤Rose Among Thorns¤









¤Sacred Heart¤









¤Japanese Koi¤









¤Celtic Sun¤









*2BKEWL *collection

¤OMG¤





¤2nite¤





¤IDK¤





¤BFF¤





¤LOL¤





¤DV8¤





*2BHOT* collection

¤QT¤









¤TMI¤









¤TTYL¤









¤FYI¤









¤GR8¤









¤L8R G8R¤


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: ¤ Nail polish swatches ¤*

[credit: all lacquered up]
*
China Glaze Ecollection

¤*Tree hugger*¤






¤*Solar Power*¤






¤*Shower Together*¤






*¤Unplugged¤






¤Hybrid¤






¤Recycle¤


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: ¤ Nail polish swatches ¤*

[credit: all lacquered up]*

China Glaze 2BKEWL *collection

¤DV8¤





¤LOL¤





¤BFF¤





¤IDK¤






¤2NITE¤






¤OMG¤


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: ¤ Nail polish swatches ¤*

[credit: all lacquered up]

*China Glaze X collection

¤* I *¤ 





¤* II *¤

*





¤ III ¤






¤ IV ¤





¤ V ¤





¤ VI ¤






¤ VII ¤






¤ VIII ¤






¤ IX ¤






¤ X ¤


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: ¤ Nail polish swatches ¤*

[credit: all lacquered up]

*Comparisons

*


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: ¤ Nail polish swatches ¤*

[credit: all lacquered up]


----------



## n_c (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: ¤ Nail polish swatches ¤*

Ok well here is my tiny contribution to this thread haha

*Opi:* Passion...very sheer pink milky color (on my skin tone anyway)


----------



## thewickedstyle (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: ¤ Nail polish swatches ¤*

MAC shirelle, Keys to my Karma, INRAW, No Autographs Please, Malaga WIne






That's Hot Pink, Koala Beary, Sinful Cream Pink, Goldie Tackquoi, Flashbulb Fuschia






Mod-ern Girl, Cajun Shrimp, Calendar Girl, That's Hot Pink, Flashbulb Fuschia





MAC Naughty Nauticals


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: ¤ Nail polish swatches ¤*

Here's my contribution 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OPI "I'm not really a waitress" (who doesn't have this one?! lol)









OPI "My private jet" (pics don't do it any justice, it's a gorgeous color)





OPI "Log on to love"





OPI "Mod-ern girl"





Bourjois (en toute affinite)- 23, beige rose





OPI "Calendar girl" (I don't like this one... the whole "Retro fun in the sun" collection is not all that great, excpt for "Peach-a-boo")





Rimmel "Zeitgeist" (duochrome- in some lights its purple, in some it's green)


----------



## Traversant (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: ¤ Nail polish swatches ¤*

OPI Nomad's Dream


----------



## happythermia (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: ¤ Nail polish swatches ¤*

Some of my faves:


----------



## dangerousmuffins (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: ¤ Nail polish swatches ¤*

Here's my MAC swatches:

MAC Cyber:
With flash:





No flash:






MAC Rocker:





MAC Kid Kat:
With flash:





No Flash:






MAC Petunia:






MAC Vin Goth:






MAC Cunning:






MAC Boom!:






Lemming Wheels:
(Not all the MAC that I have, but close enough)
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6.../MACWheel1.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6.../MACWheel2.jpg


----------



## Traversant (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: ¤ Nail polish swatches ¤*





I hate pastels, so I don't know why I bought this... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm going to see if one of my more girly friends wants  it lol.
OPI Italian Love Affair


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: ¤ Nail polish swatches ¤*

*Clickable!*


 OPI "The thrill of Brazil" 


 

 


 

 

 

 OPI "Opening night gold"


----------



## Traversant (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: ¤ Nail polish swatches ¤*

Sorry Sound of Vision I already gave it away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Suzi Sells Sushi by the Seashore





Fiji Weejee Fawn


----------



## Traversant (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: ¤ Nail polish swatches ¤*





OPI Catherine the Grape


----------



## Traversant (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: ¤ Nail polish swatches ¤*





Sally Girl - It's So U






And a really rushed painting job on Chanel Blue Satin


----------



## dangerousmuffins (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: ¤ Nail polish swatches ¤*

my 4th of the July mani:
Used:
Red - ChG - Ruby Slippers
White - some random white with ChG - Fairy Dust
Blue - ChG - Drinkin' My Blues Away






http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...4thofJuly2.jpg


----------



## Traversant (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: ¤ Nail polish swatches ¤*






OPI Do You Lilac It?
I LOVE this color, idky


----------



## Traversant (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: ¤ Nail polish swatches ¤*





OPI - It's All Greek to Me (2 coats, top coat)





OPI - Royal Rajah Ruby (2 coats)





China Glaze - Hybrid (1 coat)





China Glaze - Vintage Crêpe (2 coats)





China Glaze - V (2 coats)


----------



## Blushbaby (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: ¤ Nail polish swatches ¤*

This is the best nail polish swatch site. I LOVE it!!

Community Nail Polish Gallery - Home    - Enjoy!!


----------



## jennafizzy (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: ¤ Nail polish swatches ¤*

yesss

I have been addicted to np since I have been lurking on the nail board at MUA. They put up like a bajillion swatches every day, srsly.

Nail Juice
The Nailphile
The Polish Addict
All Lacquered Up - A Nail Polish Fanatic's Resource
Scrangie
Community Nail Polish Gallery - Home
Metrobloggen - nails of the day
http://sminkan.blogg.se/

I found most of these through the side bars of the blogs, so just look at all of those, and, some of them are swedish as you see, but the pictures are pretty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lots of these have been mentioned, but these are the ones I like.


----------



## fashion.victim (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Nailpolish Swatches - PICTURES ONLY*











curacoa L22 nail polish by sephora.


----------



## Ernie (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Nailpolish Swatches - PICTURES ONLY*

Opi ~ "Sheer" Your Toys


----------



## ginger9 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Nailpolish Swatches - PICTURES ONLY*

Some DS swatches. Also doing some novice nail art 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








These look much better IRL, flash washed out the sparkles. They look kinda like snot in the pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Revlon Cherry Crush
Wet n Wild 460C Kaleidoscope





The marbling looks more vibrant IRL
Cherry Crush 
Sally Hanson Xtreme Wear Pineapple Crush


----------



## dangerousmuffins (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: Nailpolish Swatches - PICTURES ONLY*

Some recent manis I've done.
Pics are thumbnails - please click on them to see larger pic...

SH - Alchemy





SH - Raven's Wing - 





Borghese - Fiesta Cerise -





Lippmann - Superstar - 





OPI - Creme de Menthe - 





Chanel - Haute Chocolat - 





ChG - Emerald Sparkle - 





Hot Topic - Blue Iridescent





ChG - Caribbean Blue - 





Givenchy - Dandy Moire -


----------



## mskatee (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: Nailpolish Swatches - PICTURES ONLY*





BB Couture for Nails - Erotic Nights
click thumbnails for full size pictures


----------



## mskatee (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: Nailpolish Swatches - PICTURES ONLY*

Nicole by OPI - Respect the World


----------



## mskatee (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: Nailpolish Swatches - PICTURES ONLY*

Zoya Casey


----------



## mskatee (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: Nailpolish Swatches - PICTURES ONLY*

China Glaze Wagon Trail




China Glaze Rodeo Fanatic


----------



## mskatee (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: Nailpolish Swatches - PICTURES ONLY*

My new Laura Mercier swatches:
Caviar Dreams:
http://i411.photobucket.com/albums/p...ee/cdreams.jpg
Avant Garde:
http://i411.photobucket.com/albums/p...avantgarde.jpg
Champagne Wishes:
http://i411.photobucket.com/albums/p...hampwishes.jpg


----------



## mskatee (Nov 3, 2008)

*My new Laura Mercier polishes  pics!!*

My new Laura Mercier swatches:
Caviar Dreams:





Avant Garde:





Champagne Wishes:


----------



## mskatee (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: Nailpolish Swatches - PICTURES ONLY*

Essie Pama


----------



## mskatee (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: Nailpolish Swatches - PICTURES ONLY*

Zoya Nina:



Zoya Kotori:



Zoya Yasmeen:


----------



## mskatee (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: Nailpolish Swatches - PICTURES ONLY*

All of these nail polishes are by "BB Couture for Nails". Click on the thumbnails to enlarge! All of them are my nails
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Great Balls of Fire:



Poison Ivy:



Maleficent Magenta:



Tutti Frutti:



Lindsey's Spell:



Blue Suede Shoes:


----------



## mskatee (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: Nailpolish Swatches - PICTURES ONLY*

Lippmann - Pump Up the Jam


----------



## dangerousmuffins (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: Nailpolish Swatches - PICTURES ONLY*

Some Chanels...
Please click on the picture to see larger image - these pictures are thumbnails. 

Chanel - Black Velvet




Chanel - Cobra




Chanel - Ciel de Nuit




Berry




Pulsion




Dragon Red




Vamp


----------



## mskatee (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: Nailpolish Swatches - PICTURES ONLY*

China Glaze Kaleidoscope Him Out - click to enlarge


----------



## thelove4tequila (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Nailpolish Swatches - PICTURES ONLY*

OPI Designer Series, Desire


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: Nailpolish Swatches - PICTURES ONLY*

Excuse the messiness ... 

OPI "Affair in Red Square"






Zoya "Zara"


----------



## mskatee (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Nailpolish Swatches - PICTURES ONLY*

Lippmann Devil in a Blue Dress


Click thumbnail if you want a larger image


----------



## knoxydoll (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Nailpolish Swatches - PICTURES ONLY*

Rimmel Tequila Sunrise -- 2 coats





Rimmel Green with Envy (will try to get a better picture next time I wear this) -- 2 coats





China Glaze Tree Hugger -- 3 coats


----------



## knoxydoll (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: Nailpolish Swatches - PICTURES ONLY*

China Glaze Recycle. -- 2 coats -- I will take a better picture, and with the bottle, when I wear it next time.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: Nailpolish Swatches - PICTURES ONLY*

OPI "Sheer your Toys" from the Toyland Collection


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: Nailpolish Swatches - PICTURES ONLY*

Sally Hansen's Xtreme Wear nail polish in "flirt" (creme)


----------



## knoxydoll (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Nailpolish Swatches - PICTURES ONLY*

China glaze Yell-O-Neil, 1 coat over white tips.





It's a lot like highlighter yellow


----------



## mwala (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Nailpolish Swatches - PICTURES ONLY*






REVLON AUTUMN BERRY








sorry i don't have a picture, but in the shade, it's much darker, kind of like Chanel Vamp.

i LOVE this color : )


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Nailpolish Swatches - PICTURES ONLY*

China Glaze in Wild Mink


----------



## knoxydoll (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: Nailpolish Swatches - PICTURES ONLY*

China Glaze Wagon Trail. My friend says this looks like dirt, but I love it.


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: Nailpolish Swatches - PICTURES ONLY*

Sally Hansen Xtreme Wear Polish in Emerald City! Love it!!!!!!


----------



## dangerousmuffins (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: Nailpolish Swatches - PICTURES ONLY*

Pics are thumbnails - please click on them to see larger pic...

Chanel - Vendetta





Chanel - Cosmique





Chelsea - Tropic of Cancer





Hard Candy - Sellout





Lancome - Jazzy





OPI - Pretty Plum-tuous w/Seasons Sparklings! on top





L'oreal - Star Magnetique - Red





Icing - Blackout





Orly - Mistletoe





Bourjois - Prune Virtuelle





Chanel - Pirate





Chanel Pirate with HK design


----------



## Kayteuk (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: Nailpolish Swatches - PICTURES ONLY*

Mac- Light as Air

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v7...e/CIMG1364.jpg


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Nailpolish Swatches - PICTURES ONLY*

*The camera really didn't pick up the gold shimmer in this polish by Sinful cosmetics called, "Glass pink". Really pretty and kinda thin. *


----------



## Hessah (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Nailpolish Swatches - PICTURES ONLY*

......


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Nailpolish Swatches - PICTURES ONLY*

*Coconut Kiss 





*


----------



## Hessah (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: Nailpolish Swatches - PICTURES ONLY*

.......


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: Nailpolish Swatches - PICTURES ONLY*

Sparitual Solitude (sorry for the huge pics...still getting the hang of this stuff)






[/IMG]


----------



## luckycharms (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: Nailpolish Swatches - PICTURES ONLY*

this is what i'm wearing right now
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Japanese brand.KOSE


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: Nailpolish Swatches - PICTURES ONLY*


----------



## Odrie (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Nailpolish Swatches - PICTURES ONLY*

*Opi - Holiday in Toyland collection*

_Don't Toy With Me!_ (with flash)








*Opi - Holiday in Toyland collection*

_Don't Toy With Me!_ (natural light)


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Nailpolish Swatches - PICTURES ONLY*

*Mellow Yellow (2 coats)*


----------



## Hessah (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Nailpolish Swatches - PICTURES ONLY*

------


----------



## Kayteuk (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: Nailpolish Swatches - PICTURES ONLY*

OPI- dress to empress


----------



## luckycharms (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: Nailpolish Swatches - PICTURES ONLY*

OMG ! I miss this thread so bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's my nail polish at  the moment
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bourjois
So Laque Rogue Escarpin
(Matt Red )


----------



## n_c (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: Nailpolish Swatches - PICTURES ONLY*

*OPI -* Rosy Mistletoe-sies (2 coats)


----------



## Ernie (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Nailpolish Swatches - PICTURES ONLY*

Here's Chanel's new Django from the spring 2009 collection. Nice and lasted pretty well. Click to enlarge.


----------



## knoxydoll (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Nailpolish Swatches - PICTURES ONLY*

China Glaze Cowgirl Up -- 2 coats


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: Nailpolish Swatches - PICTURES ONLY*

This was a lil hard to photograph as it was a very sunny day. China Glaze Adore:


----------



## xbrookecorex (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: Nailpolish Swatches - PICTURES ONLY*

Made a slideshow of ALL my nail polishes swatched on color wheels... if you look in the comments on Youtube you will find that I named most of them for people!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eIGeocxI2rw

Enjoy, and please subscribe to my YT if you haven't already


----------



## luckycharms (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Nailpolish Swatches - PICTURES ONLY*






CG 's Recycle. I love this colour.






Canmake 07 

more swatches on my blog


----------



## n_c (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: Nailpolish Swatches - PICTURES ONLY*

*OPI *- Play 'Til Midnight (3 coats) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Different lighting 







OMG these are huge... my bad


----------



## Ernie (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: Nailpolish Swatches - PICTURES ONLY*

New Dior "Porcelaine"

click to enlarge


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: Nailpolish Swatches - PICTURES ONLY*

China Glaze - Tie the knot


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Nailpolish Swatches - PICTURES ONLY*




Orly - Two Hour Lunch

(It looks like a bright pink in the pic but its more mauveish IRL)


----------



## dangerousmuffins (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: Nailpolish Swatches - PICTURES ONLY*

*KO Swatches*

I really like the black!
The white is more of a milky/creamy white, not a pure white and that somewhat disappointed me.

Quick swatches, mani is not perfect in any of these. I really wanted to try these out.

Powder:
sun:






w/flash:






w/out/flash indoors:





-------------------------------
Flatte Black:
sun:






w/flash:






w/out flash indoors:






-------------------------------
Flatte Black comparisons with ManGlaze
(don't look at the dent on my ring finger  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

index: flatte black, middle: The Death Tar, ring: Fuggen Ugly, pinkie: flatte black
sun:






w/flash:






w/out flash indoors:


----------



## n_c (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Nailpolish Swatches - PICTURES ONLY*

China glaze - For Audrey (2 coats)






China glaze - Unplugged (2 coats)


----------



## lara (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: Nailpolish Swatches - PICTURES ONLY*





China Glaze *Lubu Heels*





China Glaze *Lubu Heels* in sunlight





China Glaze *Lubu Heels*





OPI *'Sheer' Your Toys*





OPI *'Sheer' Your Toys*





OPI *Don't Toy With Me!*





China Glaze *Outta Bounds*





China Glaze *Outta Bounds*


----------



## Kayteuk (Feb 11, 2009)

Natural collection- Rasberry





Rimmel- Chocolate factory 






MAC- Vintage Vamp





Opi- digeridoo your nails


----------



## Monsy (Feb 11, 2009)

OPI don't toy with me


----------



## lara (Feb 16, 2009)

China Glaze *For Audrey*





China Glaze *Ruby Pumps*


----------



## Mirella (Feb 17, 2009)

Chanel Fantastic






Artdeco 144


----------



## n_c (Feb 20, 2009)

China Glaze - Rich & Famous (2 coats)






Irl this is more pink, bubble gum pink, i love it.


----------



## lara (Feb 23, 2009)

China Glaze *Rodeo Fanatic*, three coats.





China Glaze *Ruby Pumps*, two coats in sunlight.





China Glaze *Emerald Sparkle*, two coats.


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Feb 24, 2009)

ChG - VIII


----------



## Ernie (Feb 25, 2009)

clickable

Essie: Eternal Optimist ~ spring 2009


----------



## lara (Feb 25, 2009)

OPI *My Private Jet*, 3 coats.

This is the original formula, not the reformulated version.


----------



## n_c (Feb 26, 2009)

*China Glaze* -Golden Meringue (2 coats)


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 26, 2009)

Misa Dirty Sexy Money (NW30 skin, two coats)


----------



## Rennah (Feb 28, 2009)

Sinful Colors - Daddy's Girl


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Feb 28, 2009)

ChG - Joy




*Sooo I thought I'd do some swatches from the China Glaze Romantique Collection. *

**ALL PICS CLICKABLE**


ChG - Admire




ChG - Devotion




ChG - Harmony




ChG - Cherish




ChG - Awaken




ChG - Adore


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 1, 2009)

In daylight


OPI, Calendar Girl, two coats


----------



## lara (Mar 2, 2009)

OPI *Louvre Me Louvre Me Not*

I don't know whether it was the miniature bottle, the formula or what, but this polish was horrible to apply. It was thick and goopy even after adding a couple of drops of OPI lacquer thinner to the bottle. Despite being so thick it was also prone to streaking, so there are 3 thick and chunky coats on my nails. Urgh.





China Glaze *OMG *(sunlight)


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 2, 2009)

China Glaze Harmony; this is only one coat as I thought it was opaque even with the one layer:


----------



## Lvst (Mar 3, 2009)

opi kreme de la kremlin





opi crepes suzi-ette





Bourjois cerise noir





opi tickle my france-y





opi you don't know jacques!​


----------



## Repunzel (Mar 4, 2009)

m.a.c dame edna
varicose violet


----------



## Forever (Mar 4, 2009)

Deleted


----------



## Ernie (Mar 4, 2009)

Opi~ Done Out In Deco ~~ new spring collection


----------



## Terry74 (Mar 5, 2009)

NARS Chinatown





OPI Alpine Snow


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Mar 8, 2009)

*clickable*





OPI:  Parlez-vous OPI?


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 9, 2009)

OPI Pearls Night Out (3 coats)


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Mar 10, 2009)

I got my ChG Summer Days NP's today from H2T and I'm sooo excited! I swatched them as soon as I got home so I apologize in advance for some of the quick/messy applications. Hope ya'll enjoy them!!

ALL PICS CLICKABLE

Orange Marmalade (3 coats)

*No flash*




*Flash*






Cherry Pie (3 coats)

*No Flash*




*Flash*






Raspberry Festival (3 coats)

*No Flash*




*Flash*






Strawberry Fields (3 coats)

*No flash*


 

*Flash*






Grape Juice (3 coats)

*No flash*


 

*Flash*


 


Watermelon Rind (3 coats)

*No flash*


 

*Flash*


----------



## lara (Mar 10, 2009)

OPI *A True Ab-Original*


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 10, 2009)

Misa Push Upon It (2 coats)


----------



## Lndsy (Mar 10, 2009)

These are just some randoms. Please excuse my terrible hangnails, Canadian prairie winters are killing my skin! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  All pics are on NW20 skin in natural light.


 ChG Secret Peri-Wink-Le (quickly swatched, sorry for the mess)






ChG Rose Among Thorns







ChG Revolution







ChG Go Crazy Red with some Orly red sparkly stuff on top





These are from the Sally Hansen Insta-Dri line.  I got about seven of the colors and I love them!  Kinda messy as that brush is huge and I was losing my light so these are pre clean up.  All on NW 20 in natural light.

SH Mochachino













SH Pronto Purple













SH Rapid Red


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 12, 2009)

ChG Raspberry Festival - 2 coats


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 14, 2009)

In daylight


China Glaze - For Audrey
two coats


----------



## Terry74 (Mar 16, 2009)

OPI Tickle My France-y (two coats, pic with flash)


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 16, 2009)

In daylight


China Glaze - He's Going In Circles
two coats


----------



## Distinque (Mar 16, 2009)

Opi - Done out in Deco






Opi - You Don't Know Jacques!





China Glaze - For Audrey






Opi - Tickle my Francey


----------



## Ernie (Mar 17, 2009)

Color Club ~ Runway Muse


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 18, 2009)

ChG Bahamian Escape (2 coats) topped with ChG Fairy Dust


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 18, 2009)

In daylight (sunshine)


OPI - Pink Of Hearts
3 (!) coats


----------



## Lndsy (Mar 19, 2009)

China Glaze White Kwik-Silvr, about 4 coats I think!


----------



## lara (Mar 19, 2009)

China Glaze *IDK*





China Glaze *2Nite*





OPI *You Don't Know Jacques!*





OPI *Black Onyx*
So much haaaaaaate for this particular black. It's an awful combination of thin, gloopy and translucent.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 19, 2009)

In daylight


Chanel - Madness (333)
one coat






I needed some more drama today after the disappointment yesterday with Pink Of Hearts.


----------



## Lndsy (Mar 19, 2009)

Here are some of my greens.  (Dont worry, I dont leave the house with my hands looking this messy!)

thumb: Clairs Mixable
index: SH Jumpin Jade
middle: ChG Turned up Turquoise
ring: ChG In the Lime Light
pinkie: ChG L8R G8R


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Mar 20, 2009)

*
China Glaze in Hawaiian Punch*


----------



## lara (Mar 20, 2009)

OPI *Miami Beet*


----------



## LatinaRose (Mar 20, 2009)

MAC HK Something About Pink










China Glaze Calypso Blue









There are more pics on my blog if anyone is interested, just search NOTD.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 21, 2009)

In daylight


ZOYA - Malia
two coats







edit: a little extra picture


----------



## Lndsy (Mar 21, 2009)

Essie Bahama Mama, 3 coats due to streaking.  

This polish has such a high shine that I can see the reflection of myself taking the picture in my nails!!


----------



## Terry74 (Mar 21, 2009)

OPI Don't Toy With Me (two coats)


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Mar 22, 2009)

3 coats of NYC's Love letters 

1 coat of China Glaze's Chairoscuro...


----------



## Lndsy (Mar 22, 2009)

Nicole by OPI Virtuous Violet








SH Insta-Dri Sonic Bloom


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 22, 2009)

Misa "the Gass is Greener on My Side" topped with Misa "Sweet Pleasures"


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 22, 2009)

Spontaneous cleaning is not a good idea if you ran out of disposable gloves 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so I had to paint my nails again today. 


In daylight

ESPRIT - Spicy Violet (101)
two coats






The cosmetic line from ESPRIT is new in Germany and it is the first nailpolish that I tried. It is a bit more on the sheer and streaky side but the colour is pretty.


----------



## kittykit (Mar 22, 2009)

China Glaze Wild Mink


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Mar 23, 2009)

This was the worst mani I've given myself. Only because it took about six coats of Love Letters to get this coverage. Damnit...


----------



## lara (Mar 23, 2009)

China Glaze *Recycle*


----------



## Lndsy (Mar 23, 2009)

China Glaze Frostbite, my all time favorite blue ever!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 24, 2009)

In daylight


ZOYA - Harley, CHANEL - Azur (465)
two coats, one coat







edit:

In sunlight after one day


----------



## Ernie (Mar 24, 2009)

Color Club ~ Fashion Addict


----------



## pat (Mar 24, 2009)

Chanel - Orange Fizz (307)


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 25, 2009)

OPI Princess Rules! 2 coats


----------



## Lndsy (Mar 25, 2009)

China Glaze OMG


----------



## nunu (Mar 26, 2009)

BOOM! Fafi release.

Flash





Daylight


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 27, 2009)

Swatches ....compliments of AngelBunny at Majykal.com


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Mar 27, 2009)

China Glaze... The ever so famous "For Audrey"
First time with "designing" using those very thin brushes...

Chinese symbol for "wisdom"...


----------



## Repunzel (Mar 27, 2009)

Kitcosmetics nail polish in... Blow out
tips are blow out color


----------



## Terry74 (Mar 27, 2009)

China Glaze Voodoo That U Do (two coats)


----------



## pat (Mar 27, 2009)

Essie North Folk Colection 2009 - Greenport (3 coats + top coat)

Outdoor


----------



## christineeee_ (Mar 27, 2009)

China Glaze For Audrey (2 coats):


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 28, 2009)

In daylight


ZOYA - Cassi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



three coats

(here with a tad of sunlight)






Close-up of the shimmer


----------



## pat (Mar 28, 2009)

Color Club - Fashion Addict (3 coats) - Has more of a pink/purple base color to it.

Outdoor 





Indoor lighting


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Mar 28, 2009)

I love black polish or any dark polish nails. They say wear things in contrast to your skin tone and I see why now!

This is Sally Hansen's Xtreme Wear polish in "Black Out". I love it!


----------



## kittykit (Mar 29, 2009)

China Glaze Lap Of Luxury with Essie Good to Go Topcoat


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 29, 2009)

OPI Clubbin Till Sunrise from the South Beach Collection (2 coats)


----------



## Ernie (Mar 31, 2009)

Color Club ~ Front Row Diva


----------



## christineeee_ (Mar 31, 2009)

plz excuse the messy application.

2 coats:










2 coats:


----------



## Lndsy (Mar 31, 2009)

OPI Who Needs A Prince?  4 coats.


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Apr 1, 2009)

Feisty Flames by Milani


----------



## kittykit (Apr 1, 2009)

China Glaze Your Touch


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 1, 2009)

In daylight


ZOYA - Jo
two coats







Close-up of the shimmer


----------



## Lndsy (Apr 1, 2009)

OPI Bright Lights, Big Color


----------



## Lndsy (Apr 2, 2009)

China Glaze Blue Island Iced Tea


----------



## Lndsy (Apr 3, 2009)

China Glaze Tree Hugger <333


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Apr 4, 2009)

My granny hands... I did her nails ..*muah* love her!

CHINA GLAZE- Seduce Me.

These are my nails... my "Cali Girl" design


----------



## Lndsy (Apr 4, 2009)

China Glaze Wagon Trail.  This is a really hard color to capture on camera, but I think the second pic shows it best.  I love this color!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 5, 2009)

ChG Bermuda Breakaway (2 coats)






Essie Sag Harbour (2 coats)


----------



## Terry74 (Apr 5, 2009)

Chanel Black Satin, European version (two coats)


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 5, 2009)

*Orly Country Club Khaki* ♥










*
OPI Miami Beet*










*
Misa Dirty Sexy Money ♥* (with some tip wear)










*
OPI Charged Up Cherry*


----------



## Lndsy (Apr 5, 2009)

China Glaze Cherry Pie (ignore the tip wear and smudge!)


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Apr 5, 2009)

CHINA GLAZE- Up All Night


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 6, 2009)

In daylight


China Glaze - Recycle
two coats


----------



## Lndsy (Apr 6, 2009)

China Glaze 2nite


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Apr 6, 2009)

Mother's toes..

CHINA GLAZE- black diamond


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Apr 8, 2009)

N.Y.C- French white tip...

I had to change this polish because it was too plain...

so here's CHINA GLAZE IN UNPLUGGED!


----------



## Lndsy (Apr 9, 2009)

China Glaze Strawberry Fields


----------



## dangerousmuffins (Apr 9, 2009)

RBL - Locavore:







BB Couture - Midnight Malibu:







ChG - Orange Marmalade:







Palladium - 26:







Lancome - Lizzy Jagger:







Pure Ice - Rio:







Chanel - Red Dream:







Chanel - Rodeo Drive:







ChG - Raspberry Festival:







Nubar - Sphinx Purple:


----------



## dangerousmuffins (Apr 9, 2009)

Jill Stuart - 25:







The Face Shop - RD304:







Chanel - Matador:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...ls/Matador.jpg



OPI - I Pink I Love You:







Lancome - 04 Duo Texture:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...DuoTexture.jpg



Burberry - 10:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...a/Nails/10.jpg



Burberry - 12:







OPI - Bronzed To Perfection:







BB Couture - Dragon's Breath:







Kesho Wakusei - BL10:


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 10, 2009)

Color Club Fashion Addict


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Apr 10, 2009)

CHINA GLAZE... rich and famous!


----------



## christineeee_ (Apr 10, 2009)

taken with flash:


----------



## Ernie (Apr 10, 2009)

Color Club ~ Ready To Wear


----------



## Terry74 (Apr 11, 2009)

OPI Crepes Suzi-ette (two coats)


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Apr 12, 2009)

Curry Up Don't be Late!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 12, 2009)

In daylight

*OPI - Gargantuan Green Grape*
three coats







In direct sunlight








In daylight

*nocti - Nip Tuck*
two coats







In sunlight






Nip Tuck is so hard to photograph. It is darker and more Teal IRL. Like if Big T e/s and Teal p/g would have an even brighter baby.


----------



## PinkPearl (Apr 12, 2009)

China Glaze nail polishes




Flying Dragon (Neon/Glitter)





Blue Sparrow (Neon/Glitter)





Japanese Koi (Neon)





Purple Panic (Neon)





For Audrey (Cream)





Spontaneous (Cream)





Solar Power (Shimmer)





Pure Elegance (Shimmer)





Fifth Avenue (Cream)





Black Diamond (Shimmer)





Lubu Heels (Glitter)





Golden Enchantment (Glitter)

OPI Nail Polishes




Green-wich Village





Outback Aphrodisiac

Thats all I got 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



OPI is freakin expensive here


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Apr 13, 2009)

OPI-Aphrodite's Pink Nightie


----------



## lara (Apr 14, 2009)

OPI *La Paz-itively Hot *





China Glaze *Orange Marmalade*





Kit Cosmetics *Game On*


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 14, 2009)

In daylight


OPI - Kinky In Helsinki
two coats


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 14, 2009)

China Glaze Custom Kicks - ring and index
China Glaze Aqua Baby - pinky and middle






Custom Kicks - Right
Aqua Baby - Left


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Apr 14, 2009)

Sacred Heart....


----------



## Rouaa (Apr 15, 2009)

Peanut shell from Adoreé.


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Apr 15, 2009)

Mother's fingers...

China Glaze- Sexy in the City!


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Apr 16, 2009)

CHINA GLAZE- PLATINUM SILVER....


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 17, 2009)

Today I wanted to compare Pink-Rox-E from China Glaze and Cassi from ZOYA. 
They are ridiculously close. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






In daylight


thumb, pointer, middle finger and pinky: China Glaze - Pink-Rox-E (three coats)
ring finger: ZOYA - Cassi (three coats)







left: Pink-Rox-E
right: Cassi


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 17, 2009)

Left to Right: Custom Kicks, Entourage, Sky High Top, Fly, It's Poppin, Sneakerhead, Oh How Street it Is, Breakin






Custom Kicks:









It's Poppin:


----------



## Ernie (Apr 17, 2009)

MAC ~ Love and Friendship


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Apr 18, 2009)

*Tiki Time Collection...
-Mint Mojito
-Calypso Breeze
-Sol Cabana*


----------



## christineeee_ (Apr 18, 2009)

all pics taken indoor with flash


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Apr 19, 2009)

^^^(pink polish) Sally hansen's xtreme wear in "twisted pink"..I did watermelons on my friend's, daughter's  nails... she's 7!

My cousin's feet... Sinful colors in Dream On...New neon collection


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Apr 19, 2009)

CALYPSO BREEZE


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Apr 20, 2009)

OPI- Black Cherry Chutney







"V"


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 21, 2009)

OPI Sand in My Suit (2 coats)


----------



## Rouaa (Apr 21, 2009)

H&M Creme de la creme (holo) and China Glaze Ruby Pumps on tips. Ths was my Christmas maniqure.






Maybelline Forever Strong +Iron in 650 Midnight blue


----------



## Ernie (Apr 22, 2009)

Brucci ~ Heidi's Glow #422


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Apr 22, 2009)

China Glaze- Black Diamond


----------



## Rouaa (Apr 22, 2009)

Vintage style with H&M's nailpolish in Red Nail.


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Apr 22, 2009)

Had to change it up a bit...

NYC french white tip 
Stripe Rite- hot pink
Red nail paint


Sally Hansen Xtreme wear in Twisted Pink...


----------



## *lolly (Apr 22, 2009)

OPI - DONE OUT IN DECO






3 coats, seche vite top coat, indoors without flash.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 23, 2009)

In daylight


NIVEA Beauté colour mini - Yellow Sparkle (59)
three coats


----------



## PinkPearl (Apr 24, 2009)

China Glaze Watermelon Rind





China Glaze China Rouge 





China Glaze Fairy Dust





Calvin Klein Emerald Green (soooo pretty!)


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Apr 24, 2009)

Boris & Natasha


----------



## VeryAroma (Apr 25, 2009)

I hope you are not sick of seeing this one. But i like it so much!

OPI Done out in Disco (2 coats plus OPI Top Coat - I find, it makes it glossier looking)


----------



## kittykit (Apr 25, 2009)

Orly Mint Mojito


----------



## mac_3 (Apr 25, 2009)

Nfu-Oh swatches:

Nfu #62











Nfu #118





Nfu #123


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Apr 26, 2009)

Solar Power


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 27, 2009)

In sunlight


OPI - Russian Navy
two coats











The blue and red shimmer is just gorgeous.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Apr 27, 2009)

China Glaze - Orange Marmalade with 2 coats





MAC - Love & Friendship with 1 coat





China Glaze - Solar Power with 2 coats & tiger stripes


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Apr 27, 2009)

japanese Koi


----------



## n_c (Apr 28, 2009)

Jordana - 089 Black (2 coats)

I apologize in advance for the messy application


----------



## Ernie (Apr 28, 2009)

Lancome Exotique Kiss


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Apr 28, 2009)

Cardinal


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Apr 29, 2009)

Shower Together...(mother's toes)


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 30, 2009)

Unfortunately the lighting already was pretty bad but I had to do my nails today because I got my first Konad goodies and wanted to try the stamping. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






In (bad) daylight causing blurry pictures


ZOYA - Ginger, Konad m30
two coats, Konad white stamping polish











Not the best results but I was in a hurry and it was my first time.


----------



## Mirella (Apr 30, 2009)

OPI Miami Beat


----------



## Rouaa (May 1, 2009)

China Glaze Liquid Leather with Konad stamps in white with a design from the M63 plate.


----------



## CandiGirl21 (May 1, 2009)

Sol Cabana


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 1, 2009)

In daylight

MAC - Seasonal Peach, three coats
Konad m57 plate with Konad special nail polish - white







In sunlight


----------



## CandiGirl21 (May 1, 2009)

Moon Over Mumbai


----------



## christineeee_ (May 1, 2009)




----------



## CandiGirl21 (May 2, 2009)

Trust Mauve..(one coat)


----------



## elongreach (May 3, 2009)

OPI - I'm with Brad


----------



## dominichulinda (May 3, 2009)

*ORLY Nail Lacquer in Green with envy:* a teal green
*ORLY Nail Lacquer in Secret Admirer:* a pastel orange


----------



## elongreach (May 3, 2009)

OPI - Never Enough Shoes


----------



## Rouaa (May 4, 2009)

Mavala Freshy+color club pink glitter mix.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (May 5, 2009)

Color Club Oooooo La La (3 coats)


----------



## CandiGirl21 (May 5, 2009)

Hot pink zebra stripes
Twisted pink
Pure white tip


----------



## Ernie (May 5, 2009)

Chanel ~ Mica Rose


----------



## Soire (May 6, 2009)

OPI Dating a Royal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## soco210 (May 7, 2009)

some NOTD pics ....

China Glaze - Avalanche





China Glaze - Sacred Heart





China Glaze - For Audrey





OPI DS Reserve





Dior Sweet Orange





Chanel Cosmic Violine





Chanel Dazzling


----------



## Nati (May 8, 2009)

Essie After Sex





Essie One of a kind





Essie Rock Star Skinny





Essie It's Genius





Essie Forever Young





Essie Hi maintenance





Essie Lacy not racy vs. Bold & Beautiful


----------



## cherries_etc (May 8, 2009)

Sephora by OPI - Brightener


----------



## CandiGirl21 (May 8, 2009)

Ice Cherry...._(very gorgeous in person)... _

and I had to cut all my nails down because ONE nail broke... The horror I tell you!


----------



## Nati (May 9, 2009)




----------



## CandiGirl21 (May 10, 2009)

*...Free Form Fawn*



*.............Pen & Ink Pink*


----------



## Shadowy Lady (May 10, 2009)

China Glaze Entourage (2 coats)


----------



## claralikesguts (May 11, 2009)

MAC Love & Friendship.


----------



## soco210 (May 12, 2009)

OPI Mediterranean Moonlight


----------



## christineeee_ (May 12, 2009)

plz excuse the messy application


----------



## CandiGirl21 (May 13, 2009)

My starlight, Star bright design...

China glaze Up all night







A heart for art


----------



## Ernie (May 13, 2009)

MAC ~ Pre - Dawn


----------



## soco210 (May 13, 2009)

OPI DS Extravagance


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 14, 2009)

In daylight


Orly - Golden Halo
two coats


----------



## CandiGirl21 (May 14, 2009)

China Glaze "V"


----------



## hawaii02 (May 14, 2009)

Zoya's *Maya*


----------



## ghostsinsnow (May 14, 2009)

Sinful Colors in Irish Green(About 5-6 coats, the formula is very sheer, but dries fast and is very buildable)
Zebra design done with black and white non-toxic acrylic paint


----------



## CandiGirl21 (May 16, 2009)

big apple red







Essie...Pink Glove service...(on the tips of my nails...)


----------



## Skura (May 18, 2009)

Click on pic





OPI Bastille my heart


----------



## elongreach (May 18, 2009)

OPI - Got the Blues for Red


----------



## claralikesguts (May 18, 2009)

OPI Cozu-melted in the Sun





Orly Country Club Khaki


----------



## dominichulinda (May 18, 2009)




----------



## CandiGirl21 (May 19, 2009)

Calypso Breeze...









You're a piza work


----------



## *lolly (May 19, 2009)

*China Glaze - Agent Lavender.*
Indoors. 2 coats with Seche Vite Top Coat.


----------



## CandiGirl21 (May 20, 2009)

Grape Juice...


----------



## Ernie (May 21, 2009)

Essie~Sag Harbor


----------



## soco210 (May 21, 2009)

MAC - Violet Fire (4 coats)


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 21, 2009)

In daylight

ZOYA - Zara
three coats








In sunlight


----------



## pat (May 21, 2009)

Essie - St. Lucia Lilac


----------



## claralikesguts (May 22, 2009)

China Glaze Blue Sparrow


----------



## CandiGirl21 (May 22, 2009)

China Glaze- Solar Power...


----------



## soco210 (May 23, 2009)

China Glaze - Cherry Pie






OPI - Bright Lights, Big Color


----------



## pat (May 24, 2009)

Two coats of OPI - "Tickle Me France-y" then one coat of MAC "Peaceable" on top.

Indoor





Outdoor


----------



## Shadowy Lady (May 26, 2009)

OPI Bronzed to Perfection (2 coats)


----------



## Ernie (May 26, 2009)

MAC~Mercenary


----------



## Forever (May 27, 2009)

Deleted


----------



## pat (May 27, 2009)

Essie - Tie the Knot (three coats)


----------



## CandiGirl21 (May 28, 2009)

Moon over mumbai


----------



## soco210 (May 28, 2009)

MAC Mercenary






MAC Violet Fire







OPI Charge It In Milan


----------



## Forever (May 29, 2009)

Deleted


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 29, 2009)

In daylight


ZOYA - Juno
two coats








In sunlight













In extreme bright and warm sunlight
With two motifs from the Konad m57 image plate

Stamped with China Glaze - Emotion







Stamped with Orly - Golden Halo


----------



## elongreach (May 29, 2009)

MAC Mercenary


----------



## Forever (May 30, 2009)

Deleted


----------



## soco210 (May 31, 2009)

Zoya Emme


----------



## CandiGirl21 (May 31, 2009)

delete


----------



## BeautyPsycho (May 31, 2009)

Here are some of mine. Sorry about so many pics, I never know which ones to keep, and also I like to see swatches in dif. light.
*Clickable*
*MAC Mercenary

 

 

 *

*Lightest to darkest- OPI Malaga Wine, Mrs. O'Leary's BBQ, We'll always have Paris*


 

 



*China Glaze Strawberry Fields*


 

 

 

 



*Misa Dirty, sexy money*




*Color Club Worth the risque*


 

 

 

 

 



*OPI You don't know Jacques!*


 

 



*OPI Malaga Wine & Got the blues for* *red* (1 coat, then 2 coats)(not much of a difference between the two, I prefer MW)


 

 

 



 

 

 

*OPI I'm not really a waitress*


 

 



*China Glaze For Audrey*


 

 

*China Glaze Spontaneous* (hard color for my camera to capture, it just doesn't do purples 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 

 



*OPI Got the blues for red* (darker pics are more accurate)


 

 

 



*Misa Toxic seduction*


 

 

 

 



*OPI My private jet* (2 different versions (hence 1 and 2 next to my nails), one is real holo, the other one is kind of like holo sprinkled into the polish)


 

 

 

 



*OPI My chihuahua bites!*


 

 

 

*OPI You are a doll *(not the best pics, sorry)


 

 



*OPI Tickle my France-y*


 

 

 



*Zoya Yasmeen, Suvi*


 

 

 

 



*Nouba 17*


 



*China Glaze Pure elegance*
*

 

 

 

*

*OPI DS (designer series) Reflection*


 

 

 



*OPI DS Exclusive* (holo)* and Extravagance* (sprinkled holo)


 

*OPI Extravagance* (I'm pretty sure it was layered over OPI I'm fondue of you, but not 100% sure)


 

 



*OPI I'm fondue of you*


 



*China Glaze Emerald sparkle* (and my eye 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## Shadowy Lady (May 31, 2009)

OPI Banana Bandanna (3 coats). Please excuse the mess, was in a hurry to take pics before it got dark


----------



## Ernie (Jun 2, 2009)

Dante~Great Expectations


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jun 5, 2009)

MAC - Mercenary
two coats

In daylight







In sunlight














ZOYA - Richelle
two coats

In sunlight


----------



## pat (Jun 5, 2009)

China Glaze - Mediterranean Charm (two coats)

It was hard to capture the accurate color..

Outdoor 





Indoor





Refrigerator light. LMAO..


----------



## Almost black. (Jun 6, 2009)

*OPI Overexposed In South Beach*

No flash:





Flash:


----------



## soco210 (Jun 6, 2009)

OPI Parlez-Vous OPI w/ OPI Movin' Out on top


----------



## 1 UP Mushrooms (Jun 7, 2009)

Sally Hansen Hard As Nails #22 Applause
(2 Coats)​
Revlon - Passionate Fruit (2 Coats)


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jun 7, 2009)

In daylight



NYX - Lime Sparkle
three coats (could have needed a fourth one)











Unfortunately it was too dark that day to get 100% sharp pictures. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit after washing the dishes:
It chips pretty bad now even with Seche Vite as a topcoat.
I never had this problem with ZOYA, Ghina Glaze or OPI that bad.


----------



## Ernie (Jun 9, 2009)

OPI~Yokohama Twilight


----------



## AngelBunny (Jun 9, 2009)

Misa Dirty Sexy Money (sorry ... didn't edit it onto pic)










(yes, my hubby wears nail polish)










ChG Fly with Nfu Oh #52 on top

























ChG Rodeo Fanatic



































ChG OMG





OPI Done Out in Deco


----------



## 1 UP Mushrooms (Jun 10, 2009)

Cover Girl Boundless Color - Candy Corn (2 Coats)


----------



## soco210 (Jun 11, 2009)

Essie Brandie Alexander & Zoya Midori


----------



## soco210 (Jun 13, 2009)

In honor of the Pens taking home the Stanley Cup & going to the Pirates game tonight...

Pure Ice Jaguar & Pure Ice Black Rage


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jun 13, 2009)

Sephora OPI 212
Daylight, no flash. 3 thin coats.


----------



## elongreach (Jun 15, 2009)

OPI Caffeine Fix


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jun 16, 2009)

In daylight


ZOYA - Mieko
two coats


----------



## Ernie (Jun 17, 2009)

Dior~(hands;Sweet Orange, feet;Bubble Gum)


----------



## 1 UP Mushrooms (Jun 21, 2009)

Revlon - No Shrinking Violet (2 Coats)
China Glaze - Bermuda Breakaway (2 Coats)


----------



## soco210 (Jun 21, 2009)

OPI Ruble For Your Thoughts






OPI DS Treasure


----------



## Zoffe (Jun 23, 2009)

GOSH "Peachy" w/ GOSH "Rainbow" on top










Please excuse my not so gorgeous nails and the semi-crappy application. I just wanted to see how the two polishes would look layered


----------



## soco210 (Jun 24, 2009)

OPI DS Desire


----------



## xbrookecorex (Jun 25, 2009)

China Glaze 'It's My Turn' LOVE IT!!


----------



## 1 UP Mushrooms (Jun 25, 2009)

GOSH - Wild Lilac (2 Coats)
IRL the colour is a little warmer looking. It is very similar to China Glaze's Spontaneous but it's more of a nicer true grapey purple imo.

China Glaze - For Audrey (2 Coats)


----------



## Ernie (Jun 25, 2009)

Estee Lauder ~ Lotus Blossom


----------



## aziajs (Jun 27, 2009)

Santee Pearl Jungle


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jun 28, 2009)

In daylight


ZOYA - Midori
two coats













In sunlight

stamped with Konad - m69 and China Glaze - Cherish
and some drugstore nail jewels/rhinestones


----------



## n_c (Jun 29, 2009)

China Glaze - Sex in the City (2 coats), 3 coats is probably needed to get the true color, its more teal than blue.


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 1, 2009)

Nfu Oh #59


----------



## blinkymei (Jul 1, 2009)

Essie's Cute as a Button


----------



## Ernie (Jul 1, 2009)

Dior ~ Blue Lilac


----------



## 1 UP Mushrooms (Jul 1, 2009)

GOSH - Golden Brown (2 Coats)

I was hoping this would be a dupe for Mercenary but it's quite a lot lighter when applied. Maybe a 3rd coat would have helped give the bottle colour.


----------



## soco210 (Jul 3, 2009)

OPI Crim-Sun (yay for holo's!)


----------



## splattergirl (Jul 5, 2009)

ChG Groovy green - rare and discontinued (my favorite polish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)











Nubar - Lemon Sorbet; quite rare too, and quite streaky as well!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jul 6, 2009)

In daylight


ZOYA - Barbie
three coats







In sunlight


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 6, 2009)

Color Club Fashion Addict (2 coats)





OPI Cozu-Melted in the Sun (2 coats)


----------



## blinkymei (Jul 7, 2009)

Essie's lovie dovie


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jul 7, 2009)

OPI La paz-itively hot matte- gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous! However, it dries super fast and shows every little mistake so you have to be careful but fast.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 7, 2009)

Le Metier De Beaute ~ Phlox


----------



## soco210 (Jul 7, 2009)

OPI My Private Jet (holo version)


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 8, 2009)

China Glaze Octa Gone Wild

No sun





Under sunlight


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 8, 2009)

China Glaze Blue Island Iced Tea with Shu Uemura glitter on top





Zoya Harmonie





OPI Do you Lilac it





China Glaze Kaleidoscope him out





OPI DS Illuminate





OPI Friar Friar pants on Fire





Sephora by OPI - Underwater Fantasy, OPI You don't know Jacques, OPI Siberian Nights


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 10, 2009)

CC Ultra Violet - 3 coats






CC Tangerine Scream - 3 coats


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Jul 11, 2009)

Nubar Swatches Going Green Collection
No Base or Top Coat, all shown with two coats.

Reclaim:





Forest:





Earth:





Conserve:





Wildlife:





Greener:





Nubar Colors, some duochrome, but didn't photo well.
Two coats no base or top coats.

Peacock Feathers:





Indigo Illusion:





Purple Beach:





Gold Feather:





Passionate Purple:





Pink Flame:





Iced Licorice:


----------



## Binni (Jul 12, 2009)

Nivea "Cashmere" and essence "Metal Babe" on top


----------



## soco210 (Jul 12, 2009)

Sally Hansen Xtreme Wear - Emerald City


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 13, 2009)

I can't decide if I like this shade. 
Nubar Going Green: Wild Life


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jul 13, 2009)

Zoya matte velvet- Dovima. Not as matte as OPI matte (I don't know if this is because of the shimmer or not), it's really velvety 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It applies better and easier than OPI matte, dries somewhat slower but still pretty fast-
2 coats
flash (sorry about that line, I was testing out e/l lol)













no flash


----------



## 1 UP Mushrooms (Jul 16, 2009)

Sally Hansen (Hard As Nails) - #26 Fairy Nice (2 Coats)


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 17, 2009)

One word to describe Nfu Oh - glorious!!!
NFU #52.  It is Grape with teal glitters under halogen light and purple navy with blue teal glitters in sunglight!


----------



## soco210 (Jul 17, 2009)

OPI Got A Date To-Knight w/ OPI Princesses Rule!

didn't like GADT alone, but it's a top 10 w/ Princesses Rule over top!


----------



## blinkymei (Jul 17, 2009)

Essie's Funny Face


----------



## soco210 (Jul 22, 2009)

Orly - Enchanted Forest





Orly - Enchanted Forest & my 1st Konad Attempt... plate M2 I believe


----------



## soco210 (Jul 24, 2009)

Chanel Gondola










Essie Secret Affair





China Glaze - Lubu Heels


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 25, 2009)

China Glaze Ruby Pumps


----------



## dominichulinda (Jul 26, 2009)

Rimmel 60 Seconds 615 Night Before 

Rimmel 60 Seconds 660 Climax





Rimmel 819 Green With Envy 60 Seconds Nail Polish


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 28, 2009)

Zoya Tangy


----------



## dominichulinda (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## dominichulinda (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jul 30, 2009)

Parlez-vous OPI?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jul 30, 2009)

*Frankenpolish - Space Oddity*
made with:
- Manhattan, clear base coat
- Nivea Beauté colour mini, 02 French White
- loose eyeshadow/pigment in a midtone-gray with shimmer
- girlactik beauty, glitter/sparkles, White Gold

two coats + two coats of seche vite


In daylight






In sunlight





My pinky is camera shy today due to my nail crisis. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





In daylight, detail


----------



## soco210 (Jul 31, 2009)

Orly Mirror, Mirror





& w/ Butterfly Konad





OPI Alpine Snow (2 coats), OPI Fit For A Queensland (1 coat)


----------



## dominichulinda (Jul 31, 2009)




----------



## hawaii02 (Jul 31, 2009)

Zoya's FERGIE


----------



## n_c (Aug 4, 2009)

Essie - Formal Dinner (2 coats)

Thank you Katie


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Aug 4, 2009)

Orly Goth  (black base with multi-sized silver glitter. Super gorgeous!)


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Aug 5, 2009)

All in daylight unless stated otherwise + Seche Vite as topcoat on all NOTDs


Essence - Bubble Bubble (close to ZOYA - Rea), two coats
french tips: China Glaze - Harmony, one coat













Essie - Sag Harbor
two coats








Orly - Country Club Khaki
two coats









Frankenpolish - Clear Sky Blue, two coats

made with:
- Manhattan clear base coat
- Nivea Beauté colour mini, 02 French White
- MAC pro pigment Clear Sky Blue

also used but you can't really see and not necessary:
- MAC pigment Mutiny
- MAC pro glitter Reflects Transparent Teal







In sunlight


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 5, 2009)

Swatches of all of my *Sinful Colors Nail Polishes*, which you can find at Walgreens!

Jamboree - cream opaque dark hot pink





Ladies in Waiting - Frosty super pale lavender





California - Very sheer baby pink with pink and green sparkles





Fiji - Medium blue toned violet, slightly shimmery, quite sheer





Burgundy Apple - Dark vampy red, slight shimmer, very dark and opaque





Genteel - Cream sheer pale pink





Bronze - Shimmery medium bronze, slightly shimmery


----------



## soco210 (Aug 6, 2009)

Dior Black Plum





Dior Black Plum w/ NFU-Oh #60 on top


----------



## n_c (Aug 7, 2009)

*Sephora:* Rock (2 coats)


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Aug 7, 2009)

OPI Sea? I told you!





















Orly Enchanted forest and Essie matte about you top coat


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 7, 2009)

Some OPI swatches:

OPI Melon of Troy - Orangy Coral





Tutti Frutti Tonga - Light Frosty Pink





Big Apple Red - Classic Cherry Red





Done Out in Deco -Pale Dusty Lavender


----------



## dominichulinda (Aug 9, 2009)

Sinful Colors - Pink


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 10, 2009)

OPI Swatches

OPI You Don't Know Jacques!





OPI Black Onyx


----------



## dominichulinda (Aug 11, 2009)

O.P.I - You Don't Know Jacques!


----------



## soco210 (Aug 12, 2009)

China Glaze - Street Racing


----------



## soco210 (Aug 16, 2009)

Zoya Lulu





Zoya Kalmia





Zoya Clara





Zoya Yasmeen





Zoya Shivon





Zoya Ibiza





Zoya Drew





Zoya Demi





Zoya Pinta


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 17, 2009)

OPI Alpine Snow





OPI Kreme de la Kremlin





OPI Sea? I Told You!


----------



## Willa (Aug 17, 2009)

It's not the best swatch, but still here it is :


----------



## dominichulinda (Aug 20, 2009)




----------



## sambibabe (Aug 23, 2009)

Nubar Greener 




Nubar Sour Candy glitter on top of Greener


----------



## Guinevere (Aug 23, 2009)

Mac's On th Prowl with Konad M19


----------



## Guinevere (Aug 23, 2009)

Mac's On the Prowl with Konad M59


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 24, 2009)

Lancome #013 Indigo Paris from Declaring Indigo collection


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 25, 2009)

OPI Swatches

My Private Jet





Fuchsia Fling (Trade Secret Exclusive)





Designer Series Reflection


----------



## hawaii02 (Aug 25, 2009)

OPI Royal Flush Blush






OPI On Collins Avenue


----------



## Nati (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 26, 2009)

A whole lot of watches coming up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




China Glaze Flying Dragon (2 coats)





China Glaze Breakin' (2 coats)





OPI I Pink I Love You (3 coats)





Color Club Electronica (2 coats)





Color Club Golden Girl (2 coats)





Essie Fishnet Stockings (2 coats)





Essie Chastity (2 coast)


----------



## seabird (Aug 26, 2009)

china glaze breakin





nails inc jermyn street





china glaze purple panic


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 31, 2009)

OPI Swatches

Here Today ... Aragon Tomorrow





Russian Navy





Bogota Blackberry


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Sep 6, 2009)

*Green With Envy...*


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Sep 6, 2009)

OPI Pamplona purple





Zoya(s)




http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m...Polish/017.jpg
http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m...lish/020-2.jpg

Trixie









China Glaze Pink-rox-e
http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m...lish/010-4.jpg





Zoya Roxy













Zoya Roxy & Essie Matte about you

















OPI Gargantuan green grape and Orly Son Cabana dots


----------



## splattergirl (Sep 7, 2009)

$OPI metro chic






all of my $OPI's - 
L-R: run with it, under my trench coat, metro chic, ocean love potion, dark room, IM beauty






mushroomy/taupe shades only - run with it, under my trench coat, metro chic






comparison courtesy to Steph's closet






country club khaki, under my trench coat, run with it, over the taupe instead of RBL grunge which I don't have






metro chic, you're a doll, nubar twilight kiss






chg channelesque, opi mojave mystic mauve, nubar pharaoh purple


----------



## hawaii02 (Sep 9, 2009)

OPI's Sahara Sapphire


----------



## splattergirl (Sep 10, 2009)

opi for sephora - dark room


----------



## splattergirl (Sep 11, 2009)

Opi for Sephora - IM Beauty

not holding the bottle but the bus handle, seemed convenient to compare colors


----------



## greatscott2000 (Sep 11, 2009)

Apologies for the crappy comparison Pics 
2 coats each nail
Chanel Jade on Left ( has green sparkles)
MAC's Peppermint Patti on Right ( Creamier- no sparkles)


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 14, 2009)

Here's some random ones from me:

Essie Matte about You (1 coat) over Orly Country Club Khaki (2 coats)





Color Club Fast Woman (2 coats)





OPI Here Today...Aragon Tomorrow (2 coats)





Misa Disco Queen (2 coats)





OPI Dutch Tulip (2 coats)





ChG Custom Kicks (2 coats)





Color Club Slow Jam (2 coats)


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 16, 2009)

OPI Swatches

OPI Significant Other Color (Pink with Green/White Duochrome)





OPI Brights Power





OPI Green-wich Village


----------



## chocoricebunny (Sep 17, 2009)

China Glaze's For Audrey [blue] with China Glaze's In The Lime Light [Lime]


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Sep 20, 2009)

1. OPI Here today... Aragon tomorrow
2. Orly Enchanted forest
3. Zoya Envy


 







 

 

 (this one shows their base colors, and how are they different)

Color club Wild at heart (gorgeous purple holo)


 

 

 



Color Club Too violet


 

 

 

 

 

 



OPI Merry midnight (This years' holiday col.)


 

 

 

 

 



 



OPI DS Mystery (really dark, blackened purple with gold and bronze microshimmer that looks like small flakies)


 

 

 



China glaze- Millennium, Twenty-four K, Atlantis and Cords 


 



OPI DS Extravagance


 

 

 



OPI Suede Lincoln Park after dark and Ink





 (LPAD suede)


 (Ink suede)


----------



## splattergirl (Sep 23, 2009)

sunlight -  dry martini on my nails looks much darker than I'd expected seeing swatches from others, at some moments it even reminds me of zoya envy/opi aragon, but although its pretty dark, I like it a lot


----------



## Soire (Sep 24, 2009)

OPI Royal Rajah Ruby 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Skura (Sep 26, 2009)

*Suzi Skis In The Pyrenees* 

2 coats

Click for a bigger pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




With flash inside:





Outside, sun:


----------



## Mirella (Sep 26, 2009)

OPI Miami Beet







OPI Dutch Tulips


----------



## Bluebell (Sep 28, 2009)

Guppy No. 77


----------



## Soire (Sep 28, 2009)

My favorite red, #680 Revlon Red.


----------



## chocoricebunny (Sep 29, 2009)

Red = Racy Red by Ulta
Orange = Style Wars by China Glaze
Yellow = Solar Power by China Glaze
Green = Paper Chasing by China Glaze
Blue = Shower Together by China Glaze


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Oct 1, 2009)

OPI Bogota blackberry


 

 

 

 



China Glaze Let's groove


 

 

 



China Glaze Meteor shower


 

 

 



China Glaze meteor shower & Essie matte about you






 

 

 

 



MAC Baby goth girl


 

 

 

 

 



OPI Ink suede


----------



## n_c (Oct 2, 2009)

Essie: California Coral (2 coats)


----------



## clslvr6spd (Oct 2, 2009)

China Glaze - Fortune Teller

I apologize for the crappy picture and application!


----------



## gildedangel (Oct 9, 2009)

Here are some random ones!

Sinful Colors Pearl Harbor





Sinful Colors UFO





China Glaze Fairy Dust





China Glaze Ruby Pumps





OPI Suzi Skis in the Pyrenees Suede


----------



## hawaii02 (Oct 10, 2009)

OPI Mother Lode Rose


----------



## Binni (Oct 11, 2009)

Alessandro Poison Green


----------



## hawaii02 (Oct 24, 2009)

From Sephora's Holiday Nail Set:






Left to right

-I'm with Brad
-Meet for Drinks (in set)
-Queen of Everything (in set)
-Worth My Weight
-Sample Sale (I love this color-in set)






Left to right

Shopping Frenzy (in set)
UnDomestic Goddess (in set)
Opi for Sephora Techno Girl
China Glaze Paperchasing
Essie's Alligator Purse (another favorite for fall)


----------



## gigiopolis (Oct 25, 2009)

Revlon 791 Midnight Affair; with flash






No flash/natural light






Looks much more black/super-dark blue and not very visible shimmer in natural lighting.


----------



## Binni (Oct 25, 2009)

Mac On the Prowl


----------



## Half N Half (Oct 25, 2009)

China Glaze Shocking Pink


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Oct 26, 2009)

*Orly's Turquoise charm *






*Milani- Sunkissed Glow*


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 26, 2009)

In daylight and partial sunlight

*OPI - Shim-Merry Chic*
two coats +  Seche Vite as a top coat























In daylight

*OPI - Dear Santa*




two coats + 1 coat Seche Vite
















In the bottle you can see gold glitter too but applied on the nail it disappears.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Oct 26, 2009)

MAC Lucky Number


----------



## Purity (Oct 26, 2009)

ManGlaze the death tar:







ManGlaze Fuggen ugly:







Mavala Mexico:







Mavala Freshy:







Mavala Graphic:







MAC Peppermint patti:







China Glaze Liquid leather:







China Glaze Coconut kiss:







China Glaze Custom kicks:







China Glaze Limbo bimbo:







China Glaze Style wars:







China Glaze caribbean blue:







China Glaze calypso blue:







China Glaze entourage:







OPI La Paz-itively hot Matte:







Viva la Diva #10:







Zoya Demi:







MAC on the prowl:


----------



## clslvr6spd (Oct 26, 2009)

OPI - Holiday Glow (Holiday 2009)
You really can't see the gold sparkle in this picture. But it's a gorgeous color.


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Oct 26, 2009)

delete please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Pure ice- Electro!







Pure Ice- Dreamy







Pure Ice- Strapless


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 28, 2009)

All in daylight unless stated otherwise and all with Seche Vite as a top coat
Please click on the thumbnails for bigger pictures. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*ZOYA - Irene*, two coats






In sunlight
With NailTek Foundation II for a matte finish








*China Glaze - Agent Lavender*, two coats







In partial sunlight
*China Glaze - Orange Marmalade*, two coats
Konad m65 with China Glaze - Poetic








*OPI - Royal Rajah Ruby*, two coats
Konad m65 with China Glaze - Emotion






In sunlight








*ZOYA - Raven*, two coats
Konad m25 motif with China Glaze - Devotion
*p2* (german drugstore brand) - *020 Opulent*, one coat






In sunlight


----------



## Half N Half (Oct 28, 2009)

China Glaze Exceptionally Gifted

With Flash






Natural Light


----------



## n_c (Oct 30, 2009)

China Glaze: Fortune Teller (2 coats)


----------



## kelly2509t (Oct 30, 2009)

Essie - Funny Face (Two Coats)






Love this colour, it's the perfect bright pink


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Oct 31, 2009)

http://i873.photobucket.com/albums/a...Picture150.jpg

*Sally- Blu*

http://i873.photobucket.com/albums/a...Picture128.jpg

*OPI- Russian navy*


----------



## kelly2509t (Oct 31, 2009)

Barry M - Grey (293)


----------



## User42 (Nov 1, 2009)

*China glaze - Shocking Pink (Neon)*




Ahh, I lovelovelove this color <3


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 2, 2009)

Essie - Mint Candy Apple (2 coats), one of the best pastels ever made!






excuse the sloppy application


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Nov 3, 2009)

delete please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Risser (Nov 3, 2009)

thumb - *OPI Bikini Envy*
index - *MAC Peppermint Patti*
middle - *Essie Mint Candy Apple*
ring - *China Glaze For Audrey*
little - *MAC Seasonal Peach*


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Nov 4, 2009)

China Glaze- Solar power







OPI- you don't know jacques


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 4, 2009)

China Glaze 2030 - only one coat and was opaque!


----------



## User42 (Nov 4, 2009)

China Glaze - For Audrey
Sorry for the messy application! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









It's a bit streaky and blotchy with one coat. Two coats is opaque, but I did three coats just to see if it makes a difference. It doesn't make a huge difference but I like the color a little better with three coats.


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Nov 4, 2009)

*Pink Voltage*







*Metropolitan* 





*Anklets of Amethyst*






*Canjun Shrimp*


----------



## Sabrunka (Nov 4, 2009)

All by MAC, from left to right.

Baby Goth Girl, Seriously Hip, Mercenary


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 5, 2009)

All in daylight unless stated otherwise and all with Seche Vite as a top coat
Please click on the thumbnails for bigger pictures. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*OPI - Smitten With Mittens*, two coats













*China Glaze - Emerald Sparkle*, two coats






p2 - 210 eternal (black cream), one coat
China Glaze - Emerald Sparkle, one coat


----------



## gildedangel (Nov 6, 2009)

OPI Merry Midnight (Holiday 2009)





OPI You Rock-opulco Red!





Mecca Cosmetica (Aussie Brand) Celia


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Nov 7, 2009)

delete


----------



## User42 (Nov 7, 2009)

I got 4 new China Glaze polishes today!!
Preppy Pink is three coats, the rest is 2.
Preppy pink is pretty sheer, I wish it was more opaque.
Emerald Sparkle is just a GORGEOUS jellyish green. Love it! I never wear green polish but I think I'm going to wear this very often 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ruby Pumps; Oh. my. god. I love red, and I love glitter. This polish was made for me I think! Its so freaking gorgeous! My camera makes it look lighter, its actually a pretty dark red with shimmer. My camera just won't capture the gorgeousness 
Heaven is a pretty shimmery nude color. Really pretty for a natural look!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 7, 2009)

In daylight


*China Glaze - Fortune Teller*
two coats














In sunlight


----------



## Binni (Nov 7, 2009)

OPI Holiday Glow


----------



## Nivette (Nov 8, 2009)

OPI Kiss On The Chic
konad - OPI No Spain No Gain






OPI Manicurist Of Seville - pics aren't too bright, but the color is right (I've got rhyme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## gildedangel (Nov 9, 2009)

Essie Mint Candy Apple





China Glaze Emerald Sparkle


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Nov 10, 2009)

delete please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Orly- calypso breeze

Sally hansen- shooting star


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 11, 2009)

In daylight
The smaller images are clickable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*China Glaze - Fortune Teller*, Essie - Matte About You
two coats, one coat








In sunlight













*Essie - Angora Cardi*
two coats


----------



## kelly2509t (Nov 11, 2009)

Barry M - Baby Pink (119)
Two coats


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Nov 12, 2009)

Dress it UP


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 12, 2009)

In daylight
The thumbnails are clickable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*ck Calvin Klein beauty - Mad Red* (No. 210)
two coats

This was so hard to capture. The color is a tad darker and warmer IRL



 




This brand has been discontinued here and I think it is now even discontinued worldwide.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 12, 2009)

Color Club - Wild At Heart (2 coats)


----------



## Skura (Nov 14, 2009)

OPI Ink

Click on pic


----------



## teeezyy (Nov 14, 2009)

China Glaze - Coconut Kiss <3


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Nov 15, 2009)

*BRIGHT LIGHTS-BIG COLOR*


----------



## Susanne (Nov 22, 2009)

Nivea Turbo colour in #13 Turbo Goldberry. Two coats.


----------



## Binni (Nov 22, 2009)

Essie Angora Cardi


----------



## gildedangel (Nov 24, 2009)

Hard Candy Sweet P





Hard Candy Hot Pants





Essie Forever Young


----------



## Half N Half (Nov 25, 2009)

China Glaze Ravishing, Dahling


No Flash






With Flash


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Nov 26, 2009)

sinful colors- see you soon


----------



## Binni (Nov 27, 2009)

Essie Angora Cardi + OPI Princesses Rule


----------



## obscuria (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi! I'm new to this but I hope this is helpful. I've mostly done one nail per color and tried to group them in similar color groups so others could compare between them.

Two coats of polish were used for each, as you can probably tell in some of the photos, some might need more than two coats.

Brand - color on the photos





































and my current color:


----------



## peachy pink (Nov 29, 2009)

MAC Steamy Nail Lacquer



(expensivepink is my account on makeupalley
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## bis (Nov 30, 2009)

Nails Inc - Petticoat Lane.

I was not able to properly capture the colour, it is really stunning. It is a dark cherry colour with red/pink sparkles. Much darker irl than on the pictures (still blame my new camera 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Pictures were done in direct sunlight, shade and in artifical light. And the polish is amazing! I am wearing it since 4 days now incl cleaning and no chipping. No other polish survived this long on me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hth some.











As I said, the polish is much darker irl, dark cherry red.

With Orly Matte Top coat (irl the sparkles are less obvious):


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Nov 30, 2009)

*La PAZ-itivly Hot!*


----------



## Almost black. (Dec 1, 2009)

*OPI A Ruby for Rudolph*







*OPI Overexposed in South Beach*







*Color Club Catwalk Queen*


----------



## igswonderworld (Dec 1, 2009)

OPI Merry Midnight

2 coats in the first 3 pics, 3 coats in the last one. Indoors with indirect sunlight and then with flash.

China Glaze Stroll

3 coats and no it doesn't have a darker french tip, it just looks that way, IDK why... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Indoors with flash


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 3, 2009)

*China Glaze - Rodeo Fanatic*, two coats








*OPI - Breathe Life*, two coats over *OPI - Russian Navy*, two coats








*China Glaze - Atlantis*, four coats








*China Glaze - Bad Kitty*, four coats









*China Glaze - Carnival Lights*, four coats









*China Glaze - Cosmic*, three coats









*China Glaze - Meteor Shower* - three coats









*China Glaze - Preppy Pink*, three coats









*Misa - Dirty, Sexy, Money*, two coats









*OPI - Breathe Life*, one coat over *Misa - Dirty, Sexy, Money*, two coats


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Dec 3, 2009)

Gosh #068  Carmine.



Gosh Avantgarde.



Depend #161 .


----------



## s_lost (Dec 3, 2009)

Revlon nail polishes

Wine With Everything







Red Hot Tamale







Plum Night







Plum Attraction






Nude Chic


----------



## bis (Dec 4, 2009)

Nails Inc - Kensington Palace (in daylight, no flash)





(skin colour is too red, but nail colour is right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Dec 4, 2009)

Nina Ultra Pro- Lime Lights (i think)..lol sorry

This polish is a bit on the difficult side, super thin and NEEDS three to four thick coats...Wowzers!!


----------



## gabi03 (Dec 7, 2009)

OPI: Shi-Merry Chic and Lincoln Park after Dark





Essie: Chinchilly





China Glaze: Spontaneous





China Glaze: For Audrey





China Glaze: Fortune Teller with pinkie nail with Matte Magic on top (also china glaze)


----------



## Sophia84 (Dec 7, 2009)

China Glaze Short & Sassy


----------



## Binni (Dec 9, 2009)

OPI Glove You So Much


----------



## Helen (Dec 10, 2009)

*OPI Cabernet For The Lady*






Covergirl Nailslicks "Midnight Forest"






Orly "Lola"

http://i322.photobucket.com/albums/n...s/orlylola.jpg


OPI Glove You So Much (Holiday Wishes 2009)

(Clickable thumbnail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## musicalhouses (Dec 10, 2009)

Nails Inc Jermyn Street:






GOSH Frou Frou:






Nails Inc Basil Street:






And Nails Inc Basil Street with GOSH Purple Haze for the Flower:


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 10, 2009)

*China Glaze - Up & Away* - Spring 2010, preview




*Flyin' High*, two coats (last coat thick)








*Four Leaf Clover*, two coats (last coat thick)






*

Grape Pop*, two coats








*Happy Go Lucky*, three coats








*Heli-Yum*, two coats








*High Hopes*, three coats







*
Lemon Fizz*, three coats








*Light As Air*, two coats







*
Peachy Keen*, three coats








*Re-Fresh Mint*, three coats








*Something Sweet*, three coats








*Sugar High*, two coats


----------



## musicalhouses (Dec 12, 2009)

GOSH Holographic: One of my faves!


----------



## lara (Dec 12, 2009)

OPI *Merry Midnight *topped with INM *Northern Lights *topcoat.


----------



## musicalhouses (Dec 21, 2009)

Comparison swatches of various nude/beige polishes:





Index to Pinky (that's R - L): Nails Inc Elizabeth Street, Nails Inc Basil Street, OPI Tickle My Francey, Rimmel Beige Style





Index to Pinky (that's R - L): OPI Tickle My Francey, Misa High Waist Hue, OPI Barefoot in Barcelona, Rimmel Euphoria


----------



## make_up_maven (Dec 21, 2009)

China Glaze - 5 Golden Rings - 4 coats







Fingerpaints - Evergreen Dream:






China Glaze - Emerald Sparkle






Zoya - Emme






China Glaze - Ruby Pumps Christmas Konad






OPI - Yoga-Ta Get This Blue & Holiday Konad






Zoya Ginessa & Christmas Red Konad:


----------



## Risser (Dec 25, 2009)

*Chanel JADE* - 3 coats
*Chanel Blanc Pétale* - 2 coats


----------



## Binni (Dec 25, 2009)

Alessandro 381 + OPI Text Me - Text You


----------



## make_up_maven (Dec 26, 2009)

*China Glaze - The Wizard of Ooh Ahz Collection - C-C Courage*


----------



## Monsy (Dec 27, 2009)

OPI Midnight in Moscow




 

OPI Midnight in Moscow + CG Ruby pumps


----------



## make_up_maven (Dec 27, 2009)

*OPI - Black Cherry Chutney*






*With two coats of China Glaze Fairy Dust over it:*


----------



## Guinevere (Dec 28, 2009)

OPI - "Mod About You"


----------



## make_up_maven (Dec 28, 2009)

*China Glaze - Blue Island Iced Tea*


----------



## musicalhouses (Dec 29, 2009)

Latest one: Color Club Fashion addict with OPI Lincoln Park After Dark for the design:


----------



## make_up_maven (Dec 29, 2009)

*Sally Hansen HD - Opulent Cloud*


----------



## greatscott2000 (Dec 30, 2009)

Chanel Particuliere #505 Nail Colour
Spring 2010












Chanel Particuliere #505 Nail Colour
Spring 2010


----------



## Karrie (Dec 30, 2009)

China Glaze Dorothy Who?





[/url]


----------



## Swtest2Lips (Dec 31, 2009)

*Nye*

Im rocking these for NYE! I wanted to bring in 2010 with something fun and super flashy! I came up with a disco ball mani. I used China Glaze OMG, rhinestones, and a topcoat and tada!









Its hard to capture on the pics, but the mani is very sparkly irl.


----------



## make_up_maven (Dec 31, 2009)

*OPI - Glove You So Much*


----------



## Guinevere (Jan 1, 2010)

from the H&M Hello Kitty collection

The "new" Eyeko nail polishes

from left to right: cosmic polish, indigo polish, purple polish, lilac polish and nude polish


----------



## make_up_maven (Jan 2, 2010)

*Zoya Indigo*


----------



## Binni (Jan 3, 2010)

OPI You Don't Know Jaques


----------



## make_up_maven (Jan 3, 2010)

*OPI Expresso Your Style*


----------



## Karrie (Jan 3, 2010)

Essie Mint Candy Apple


----------



## gildedangel (Jan 3, 2010)

Some Aussie/NZ polishes:

Coral Colors Shade 4





Chi Chi Mother in Law





Chi Chi Cyber Vixen


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 4, 2010)

In daylight


*Essie - Mint Candy Apple*
two coats (last coat thick)


----------



## Skura (Jan 4, 2010)

OPI Merry Midnight






OPI My Private Jet

Flash:







w/o Flash:


----------



## make_up_maven (Jan 6, 2010)

*China Glaze - "LOL"*


----------



## obscuria (Jan 6, 2010)

China Glaze Midnight Ride (dark purple) and China Glaze Awaken (grey)


----------



## make_up_maven (Jan 7, 2010)

*Zoya - Suvi*


----------



## SuSana (Jan 8, 2010)

Boots Natural Collection in Cosmic Crush


----------



## make_up_maven (Jan 8, 2010)

*OPI - Mad as a Hatter
From the Alice in Wonderland Collection*

It's truly impossible to capture with the camera, how utterly beautiful this polish is! It's *the* best glitter I've ever seen!  It has so much depth - like you're wearing crushed jewels on your fingertips!

These were taken in artificial light - I bet this is amazing in the sunlight.

*3 Coats with 1 coat Poshe Topcoat*


----------



## elongreach (Jan 9, 2010)

Lippmann Collection - Fade to Black


----------



## musicalhouses (Jan 10, 2010)

Here are some of my recent NOTDs:


OPI Metro Chic with Konad White, Plate M36




Revlon Snow Violet, GOSH Purple Haze, Konad Plate M57




Color Club Fashion Addict with OPI Lincoln Park After Dark, Plate M36


----------



## make_up_maven (Jan 10, 2010)

*OPI - Blue My Mind*


----------



## claralikesguts (Jan 10, 2010)

OPI Russian Navy suede


----------



## xKiKix (Jan 10, 2010)

OPI Absolutely Alice


----------



## Half N Half (Jan 11, 2010)

MAC Coconut Ice


----------



## s_lost (Jan 11, 2010)

Zoya: Eva


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 12, 2010)

In daylight

*MAC - Light Affair*, three coats


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 13, 2010)

In daylight

*
Zoya Ultra Glitters Winter 09*




*Astra*, four coats
Seche Vite, one coat








*Luna*, four coats
Seche Vite, one coat








*Nova*, three coats
Seche Vite, one coat


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 14, 2010)

In daylight


*Nfu.Oh - 51*, one coat
over
*Nubar - Sapphire*, two coats


----------



## dominichulinda (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## gildedangel (Jan 16, 2010)

OPI Absolutely Alice


----------



## Binni (Jan 17, 2010)

Artdeco Nr. 144


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Jan 18, 2010)

*lasting lily*


----------



## s_lost (Jan 18, 2010)

Zoya Malia, 2 coats + Armor Topcoat


----------



## gildedangel (Jan 18, 2010)

Coral Colors Tyrian Metalix





Australis Emerald Star





OPI Glove You So Much!


----------



## Half N Half (Jan 18, 2010)

China Glaze Limbo Bimbo


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 19, 2010)

Comparison:
China Glaze - *Light As Air* (Up&Away)
China Glaze - *Agent Lavender*
MAC - *Light Affair*





Pointer: China Glaze – *Agent Lavender*, two coats
Middle: China Glaze – *Light As Air*, two coats
Ring: MAC – *Light Affair*, three coats
Pinkie: China Glaze – *Light As Air*, two coats


----------



## kelly2509t (Jan 19, 2010)

Polishes from Nails Inc 11 Piece Party Perfection Collection:

































SOrry for amount of pictures


----------



## hawaii02 (Jan 19, 2010)

Zoya's Indigo and CG's Devotion (a silver purple!)


----------



## shimmergrass (Jan 20, 2010)

Sephora by OPI: Call your mother (2 coats and Seche VIte top coat)


----------



## Nivette (Jan 20, 2010)

OPI Overexposed In South Beach


----------



## babyd2000uk (Jan 21, 2010)

OPI  Absolutely Alice
4 coats and top coat
konad bow in white


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 22, 2010)

In daylight

*CND - Crimson Sparkle*, one coat
over
*China Glaze - Midnight Ride*, two coats


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 26, 2010)

In daylight


*Nubar - Greener*
two coats


----------



## SQUALID (Jan 26, 2010)

China Glaze:
*Liquid Leather
Ruby Pumps*













L'Oréal Resist & Shine Titanium:
*Navy Velvet
101*













Nivea Calcium Power Gloss:
*Fuchsia Gloss*








H&M Nail Polish
*Boho Chicomania
Espresso Me*













Maybelline Forever Strong Professional:
*Volcanic Red*




​


LA Colors High Voltage polish quartet:






(+ Make Up Store Matte top coat)





_



_




​


----------



## Karrie (Jan 27, 2010)

China Glaze Something Sweet 2 Coats


----------



## s_lost (Jan 31, 2010)

Zoya Areetha


----------



## perfecttenn (Jan 31, 2010)

*Rimmel London 292 Magenta & Sinful Color I Miss You Combo*

W/ out flash:





W/ Flash





*China Glaze Ruby Pumps*

W/ flash (inside):





In sunlight:


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 3, 2010)

In daylight

*
Sephora by OPI -  212-Sephora*




three coats


----------



## obscuria (Feb 5, 2010)

Sephora for OPI - Metro Chic


----------



## kelly2509t (Feb 5, 2010)

Models Own Nail Polishes:





Utopia (3 Coats)





Top Turquoise (3 Coats)





Purple Grey (2 Coats)





Green Tea (3 Coats)





Fuzzy Peach (3 Coats)





Emerald Green (3 Coats)

Models Own Nail Polish Comparisons:





Index and Ring - Misa '*Dirty Sexy Money*'
Middle and Pinky - Models Own '*Slate Green*'





Index and Ring - Models Own '*Utopia*'
Middle and Pinky - MAC '*Light Affair*'


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Feb 6, 2010)

Sinful Colors- Talk to me


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 8, 2010)

Comparison with *Chanel - Particulière*


From top to bottom:
*OPI – You Don’t Know Jacques*, two coats
*Chanel – Particulière*, two coats
*Essie – Mink Muffs*, two coats
*Essence – Chocolate Shake*, two coats


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Feb 9, 2010)

OPI- Suzi says Feng shui


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 10, 2010)

Comparison between *MAC - Seasonal Peach* (Cremesheen & Sugarsweet) and *Essie - Van D'Go* (The Art Of Spring)



From top to bottom:
*MAC – Seasonal Peach*, three coats
*Essie – Van D’Go*, three coats
*MAC – Seasonal Peach*, three coats
*Essie – Van D’Go*, three coats


----------



## sedene (Feb 11, 2010)

OPI - Don't Think, Just Pink


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Feb 11, 2010)

.....


----------



## make_up_maven (Feb 11, 2010)

*OPI - Blue My Mind*


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 12, 2010)

*China Glaze - Poolside* Summer 2010 Preview



*Flip Flop Fantasy*, three coats









*Kiwi Cool-Ada*, four coats









*Pool Party*, three coats









*Sun Worshiper*, four coats









*Towel Boy Toy*, three coats








*
Yellow Polka Dot Bikini*, five coats








Because they are neons they are (except for Towel Boy Toy) even brighter IRL. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: 
Forgot to mention that I am wearing one coat of Seche Vite over the Poolside nail polishes. Because they are neons they dry to a semi-matte finish. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also Towel Boy Toy is the only nail polish from this collection with shimmer (gorgeous subtle blue shimmer).


----------



## purrtykitty (Feb 14, 2010)

CG Stellar (loveeeee this color!!!)









OPI for Sephora Absinthe Makes the Heart





RBL Pepto Pink





CG Mahoganie (really don't like this for manis...prolly a pedi polish)





RBL Scrangie!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Base color - purple!!





Turquoise shimmer!!


----------



## s_lost (Feb 16, 2010)

Zoya Savita


----------



## Soire (Feb 17, 2010)

OPI All that Razz-berry.


----------



## purrtykitty (Feb 18, 2010)

Color Club Electro Candy


----------



## Karrie (Feb 19, 2010)

OPI Jade is the new Black


----------



## dreamer246 (Feb 20, 2010)

My new favorite: OPI A Good Man-darin Is Hard To Find (from the Hong Kong collection). It's an orange-red color.


----------



## blusherie (Feb 20, 2010)

Here are some swatches of Parlez-vous OPI? - I love this color!! One has flash, and the other doesn't.


----------



## Karrie (Feb 22, 2010)

OPI Dim Sum Plum


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 22, 2010)

*China Glaze - Channelesque* (discontinued 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
two coats


----------



## musicalhouses (Feb 23, 2010)

Nails Inc Fulham Road with Nails Inc Piccadilly Circus for the design:


----------



## purrtykitty (Feb 24, 2010)

New Color Club Neon Pucci-licious.  Beautiful color, horrid formula.  I adjusted the color as best I could, but this is still a little more purple and much darker IRL.  Reminds me of MAC Pro Pigment Full Force Violet.


----------



## obscuria (Feb 24, 2010)

Sephora by OPI - Dark Room





Zoya Matte Velvet - Harlow





OPI - Sweet Memories





OPI - Privacy Please





OPI - Lazy Daisy Pink





Sephora by OPI - Dear Diary





Sephora by OPI - I'm With Brad 





Sephora by OPI - Blue Grotto





Essie - Over The Top





Sephora by OPI - Personal Shopper





Sephora by OPI - Ms. Can't Be Wrong


----------



## blusherie (Feb 25, 2010)

Here is a swatch of China Glaze Flyin' High from the Up & Away Collection.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 25, 2010)

*Zoya - Kalista*, two coats

In daylight









In sunlight










*OPI - Calendar Girl*, one coat
over
*China Glaze - High Hopes*, two coats


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Feb 26, 2010)

.....


----------



## shimmergrass (Feb 28, 2010)

Nars Purple Rain

One coat.


----------



## Binni (Feb 28, 2010)

China Glaze Liquid Leather


----------



## obscuria (Feb 28, 2010)

Illamasqua - Muse


----------



## Half N Half (Feb 28, 2010)

China Glaze Light As Air


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Mar 1, 2010)

.....


----------



## s_lost (Mar 1, 2010)

Zoya Loredana:


----------



## blusherie (Mar 4, 2010)

China Glaze High Hopes

I think it looks a little bit more pink in real life.


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 4, 2010)

Color Club Rebel Debutante - this is actually much brighter and a little more yellow IRL.  Kinda like the color of those bright green dots under my avatar.





Essie Van D'Go


----------



## Binni (Mar 5, 2010)

China Glaze Liquid Leather + essence Metal Babe


----------



## charmaine 82 (Mar 5, 2010)

OPI south beach collection:
*Done out in Deco
Suzi & the lifeguard
Overexposed in South Beach*


----------



## pumpkinpie (Mar 7, 2010)

Sephora by OPI
Lost Without My GPS
2-3 coats


----------



## aliciaface (Mar 9, 2010)

MAC Coconut Ice


----------



## s_lost (Mar 10, 2010)

Revlon Pink Nude (3 coats!!!):


----------



## pumpkinpie (Mar 11, 2010)

OPI, Jade is the New Black
2 Coats


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Mar 13, 2010)

Essie- really red


----------



## obscuria (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## aliciaface (Mar 14, 2010)

MAC Blue India


----------



## blusherie (Mar 14, 2010)

China Glaze Heli-Yum swatch - 2 coats


----------



## soveryfabulous (Mar 15, 2010)

China Glaze Light as Air





China Glaze Re-Fresh Mint


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 15, 2010)

Lancome BB Sand (#03) from Spring 2010 Collection...

Excuse the horrible cuticles... My hands are so dry


----------



## Almost black. (Mar 15, 2010)

*Carlo di Roma nail polish #04

*_indoor light, 2 coats_


----------



## Half N Half (Mar 17, 2010)

China Glaze Lemon Fizz








China Glaze Re-Fresh Mint
(this is a little more green IRL)


----------



## Almost black. (Mar 18, 2010)

*China Glaze - Ruby Pumps *





_indoor light
_





_direct sunlight_


----------



## Half N Half (Mar 18, 2010)

Orly Lollipop


----------



## perfecttenn (Mar 19, 2010)

China Glaze Four Leaf Clover:




​


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 20, 2010)

OPI Lucky Lavender





OPI LL + Sephora by OPI It's Bouquet With Me (silver, fuschia & holo glitter)





CG Gussied-Up Green


----------



## soveryfabulous (Mar 21, 2010)

Meet Me on the Star Ferry, Bling Dynasty, Jade is the New Black





Meet Me on the Star Ferry





Bling Dynasty





Jade is the New Black


----------



## Almost black. (Mar 22, 2010)

*essence #04 very berry + essence glitter topper #04 carrie*

_the most accurate photo of very berry shade
_


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 23, 2010)

*OPI - OPI Ink*, three coats


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 23, 2010)

Essie Lilacism





Color Club Peppermint Twist


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 24, 2010)

*Illamasqua Pastel Nails* collection




*Blow*, three coats









*Caress*, three coats








*
Nudge*, three coats









*Wink*, two coats


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 26, 2010)

Orly Luxe





OPI Timeless is More





China Glaze Four Leaf Clover - much greener IRL





MAC Blue India





OPI Suzi Says Feng Shui


----------



## Karrie (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 27, 2010)

Comparison

*China Glaze - Let's Groove*, two coats
*NARS - Purple Rain*, two coats
*Zoya - Yasmeen*, three coats


----------



## obscuria (Mar 27, 2010)

Nicole by OPI - Star of the Party


----------



## ktbeta (Mar 29, 2010)

American Apparel Dynasty, Palm Springs, Office, and Mouse on NW15 skin

Orly Gumdrop, China Glaze For Audrey, AA Office

I finally found a dupe for For Audrey, which is amazing since the formula on that one really sucks


----------



## blowyourmind (Mar 29, 2010)

China Glaze - Dorothy Who?





OPI - Teal The Cows Go Home









Sally Hansen Hi-Def nail polishes





China Glaze - Flying Dragon





Milani 3D Holographic - #509 HD

& then I made 2 pigments into np:




MAC Helium pigment





MAC Blue Brown pigment


----------



## Binni (Mar 30, 2010)

China Glaze Ruby Pumps


----------



## musicalhouses (Mar 30, 2010)

Some recent NOTDS:

China Glaze Lubu Heels, with Color Club Perfect Plum on the ring finger:







Essie Aruba Blue:


----------



## s_lost (Mar 31, 2010)

Zoya Indigo:


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 31, 2010)

China Glazes Electric Lilac & Shooting Stars Ombre

In sunlight





In daylight


----------



## aliciaface (Apr 1, 2010)

-China Glaze Lubu Heels
-China Glaze Medallion


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Apr 1, 2010)

*Custom Kicks*


----------



## greatscott2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

middle finger to pinky: Chanel Mistral, Riviera & Nouvelle Vague

with Flash:





without flash:


----------



## Almost black. (Apr 3, 2010)

*catrice Ultimate Nail Lacquer

*_#130 Lucky In Lilac_





_#190 Wrapped Around My Finger_





_#250 I Sea You!_


----------



## aliciaface (Apr 4, 2010)

China Glaze Lemon Fizz


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 5, 2010)

China Glazes Cleopatra and Atlantis


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Apr 5, 2010)

*
Rosita*


----------



## soveryfabulous (Apr 6, 2010)

China Glaze Channelesque


----------



## shimmergrass (Apr 6, 2010)

Essie Angora Cardi


----------



## Cydonian (Apr 6, 2010)

Sinful Green Ocean over 2 coats of Rimmel Black Satin
(not my nails but my photos)

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y68...7/IMG_1722.jpg


----------



## Zantedge (Apr 6, 2010)

*GOSH Gypsy Blue*

(two coats, with flash)


----------



## Almost black. (Apr 7, 2010)

*China Glaze Let's groove

*


----------



## shimmergrass (Apr 9, 2010)

Chanel - Nouvelle Vague 





loving it


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 10, 2010)

Orly Gumdrop (excuse my cuticles... cannot for the life of me get them to improve.. anyone got suggestions ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 10, 2010)

Another OPI Mad as a Hatter swatch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Window light
With Klean Color Twinkly Love on pointer finger.




China Glaze OMG
And a totally mixed up picture...




China Glaze Entourage and Orly Hook Up on alternating fingers with China Glaze Snow Globe on top. The polish I'm holding is Scandal - Pink Shine


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_Orly Gumdrop (excuse my cuticles... cannot for the life of me get them to improve.. anyone got suggestions ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 
Answered you in the haulage thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*Catrice - Sold Out For Ever* 
(looks like a Chanel Jade dupe/tiny bit cooler toned version of Claire's Dream Catcher)
_three coats with Poshe top coat_







In sunlight






Catrice is a german drugstore brand made from the same manufacturer as Essence.


----------



## xMyrrr (Apr 10, 2010)

Catrice - Blue's Brother






Catrice - Big Spender Wanted!


----------



## musicalhouses (Apr 10, 2010)

Nails Inc Elizabeth Street, with Nails Inc Fitzhardinge Street for the Leopard spots:








Nails Inc Belgravia:


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 10, 2010)

*Comparison*

*Illamasqua – Wink*, two coats
*Essie – Lilacism*, three coats
*OPI – Done Out In Deco*, two coats
*China Glaze – Light As Air*, two coats


----------



## Binni (Apr 11, 2010)

OPI Parlez-Vous Opi?


----------



## Aru89 (Apr 11, 2010)

OPI Sweet Heart (two coats)


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 12, 2010)

*China Glaze - Strawberry Fields*, three coats


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 12, 2010)

China Glaze Spin Me Round

In sunlight





In daylight


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 16, 2010)

*MAC - Blue India*, two coats


----------



## lara (Apr 16, 2010)

Mecca Cosmetica *Double Majesty*
China Glaze *Liquid Leather*

My quick home version of the autumn/winter '10 Chanel Paris-Shanghai manicure


----------



## kelly2509t (Apr 16, 2010)

China Glaze - Channelesque (Two Coats)





China Glaze - Who's Wearing What (Two Coats)





Avon SpeedDry - Sateen (Three Coats)





Nails Inc - The Serpentine (Two Coats)


----------



## bis (Apr 16, 2010)

Zoya Charla, the colour looks exactly like Undercurrent Pearlglide Intense Liner, but to capture it is impossible. The colour is teal with gold glitter. 
But at least it dries fast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Butter LONDON British Racing Green.
If my car is not this colour, at least my nails are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Perfect green.


----------



## kittykit (Apr 17, 2010)

China Glaze Japanese Koi


----------



## clslvr6spd (Apr 17, 2010)

Sally Hansen Complete Spa Manicure - Yellow Kitty w/ China Glaze - Fairy Dust


----------



## aliciaface (Apr 17, 2010)

Claire's Mood Peaceful/Confident
China Glaze Fairy Dust


----------



## blusherie (Apr 17, 2010)

CG Four Leaf Clover






CG Grape Pop (sorry it came out so blurry)


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 18, 2010)

OPI Lucky Lucky Lavender


----------



## kittykit (Apr 18, 2010)

China Glaze Raspberry Festival


----------



## aliciaface (Apr 19, 2010)

Claire's Mood Calm/Wild 




Regular





Dipped in cold water


----------



## vicky_s (Apr 20, 2010)

*Peggy Sage *- *#613 Smoothie Pink*


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 21, 2010)

Kleancolor Nail Lacquer - Covalt


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 22, 2010)

Essie Turquoise & Caicos


----------



## musicalhouses (Apr 27, 2010)

Some taupe-brown-purple comparisons:





L-R: Asos Paint by Ciate Sienna, Rimmel Steel Grey, Nails Inc Jermyn Street, Chanel Particuliere, Essie Mink Muffs





L-R: Essie Mink Muffs, Chanel Particuliere, Nails Inc Jermyn Street, Rimmel Steel Grey, Asos Paint by Ciate Sienna





L-R: Chanel Particuliere, Essie Mink Muffs





L-R: Chanel Particuliere, 1 Coat Mink Muffs over 1 coat Gosh Snow (sheer white creme), Essie Mink Muffs





L-R: Chanel Particuliere, 2 coats Essie Mink Muffs over GOSH Snow, Essie Mink Muffs


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 28, 2010)

I love this collection! My favorite in a long time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  The OPI Shrek Collection:

L-R: Who the Shrek are You?, Ogre the top Blue, What's with the Cattitude?, Rumple's Wiggin, Funky Dunky






Who the Shrek are You?


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 29, 2010)

OPI Pricesses Rule


----------



## lara (May 1, 2010)

China Glaze *Coconut Kiss*.


----------



## kittykit (May 1, 2010)

Orly Pure Petunia 





China Glaze Grape Pop


----------



## Binni (May 2, 2010)

OPI DS Extravagance


----------



## kimmy (May 2, 2010)

mac brown bag nail laquer on NC20/25 skin




nars orgasm nail laquer on NC15/20 skin (these are old, i can't remember if i ever posted them or not..)









both with opi natural nail base as a base coat and opi clear top coat on top. two coats of colour on each.


----------



## lara (May 3, 2010)

China Glaze - *5 Golden Rings*


----------



## Soire (May 3, 2010)

OPI Manicurist of Seville 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## lara (May 6, 2010)

OPI *Absolutely Alice*.


----------



## musicalhouses (May 6, 2010)

Rimmel Blue Me Away with Nails Inc Tralfagar Square on Top:


----------



## LittleMaryJane (May 8, 2010)

Revlon's Grape Icy





One Coat





Three Coats

It's scented..
I assume it's supposed to be grape but smells like cotton candy to me


----------



## Kayla Shevonne (May 8, 2010)

*China Glaze "Spontaneous":*







*China Glaze "Shower Together":*







*China Glaze "Pool Party":*





(This one is actually brighter than it looks here.)


*China Glaze "Four Leaf Clover":*







*China Glaze "Lubu Heels":*


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 8, 2010)

OPI Funkey Dunkey

http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c2...e/100_0516.jpg
http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c2...e/100_0515.jpg

OPI Ogre the Top Blue ♥

http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c2...e/100_0520.jpg

ChG Towel Boy Toy and BM16 (The BM plate is from Bundle Monster)

http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c2...e/100_0522.jpg


----------



## lara (May 8, 2010)

China Glaze - *Something Sweet*





OPI - *Jade Is The New Black*


----------



## Kayla Shevonne (May 9, 2010)

*China Glaze "Wagon Trail":*








*China Glaze "Turned Up Turquoise":*







*China Glaze "Tree Hugger":*







*China Glaze "Rodeo Fanatic":*







[/b]*China Glaze "Midnight Ride":*







*China Glaze "Peachykeen":*






*China Glaze "Cords":*





(This is a strange color - it looks kind of purple-silver in the photo but it's really more of a grey with multi-color shimmer.)


*China Glaze "High Hopes":*







*China Glaze "Bing Cherry":*







*China Glaze "Lemon Fizz":*


----------



## LittleMaryJane (May 10, 2010)

Sally Hansen Xtreme Wear in "Going Green"
w/Gold glitter as a top coat.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (May 11, 2010)

ORLY Lollipop

I am obsessed with this colour at the moment. In all the other swatches I have seen it looks really pink, but on my skin tone it comes out reallllllly lavender... I love it!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (May 13, 2010)

Essie Lapis of Luxury with Konad M65 using ORLY Mirror Mirror.

Tried to adjust the colour a little to make it more true to what it looks like on my nails....


----------



## purrtykitty (May 14, 2010)

Nail swatch dump!

Borghese Plumaggio Purple (no, my camera is not turning this blue...it really is!  Reminds me of OPI Ink with smaller sparkles.  It does look vaguely purple in the bottle, though.)













Borghese Bella Berry - Looooove this!









Borghese Tutti Gelati topped with Orly Love Each Other





Essie Splash of Grenadine









Zoya Nephratiti


----------



## kittykit (May 15, 2010)

China Glaze For Audrey. Love it!!


----------



## Soire (May 15, 2010)

OPI Dutch Tulips.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (May 15, 2010)

"Let's Meet" by Sinful Colors
2 Coats..

Sunlight:





Flash:


----------



## lara (May 15, 2010)

OPI - *No Autographs, Please!*


----------



## LittleMaryJane (May 20, 2010)

Nicole by Opi "Hint of Mint"
3 Coats





with flash





outside


----------



## obscuria (May 20, 2010)

OPI Jewel of India & China Glaze Liquid Leather


----------



## Soire (May 21, 2010)

OPI Hot & Spicy.


----------



## aliciaface (May 22, 2010)

China Glaze Millennium


----------



## aliciaface (May 22, 2010)

-Orly Lollipop
-Konad plate m51


----------



## gigiopolis (May 22, 2010)

Essie Sexy Divide


----------



## Binni (May 23, 2010)

China Glaze Grape Pop


----------



## aliciaface (May 23, 2010)

-Hot Topic Green/Blue Duochrome polish (no name, but it's similar to Black Pearl by Savina)
-Sally Hansen Hidden Treasure
-China Glaze Wireless holographic topcoat


----------



## lara (May 24, 2010)

Kit *Big Bang*


----------



## LittleMaryJane (May 26, 2010)

Sally Hansen Xtreme Wear in "Green with Envy"
With flash
One coat


----------



## lara (May 27, 2010)

Zoya *Mimi*


----------



## Almost black. (May 27, 2010)

Catrice Haute Coloeur #02 (LE)






Catrice Haute Coloeur #02 (LE) + S-he Stylezone #455 (nail polish isn't so dark but this was the only way to catch those sparkles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## kimmy (May 29, 2010)

sally hansen xtreme wear bubblegum pink + china glaze candie


----------



## Almost black. (Jun 1, 2010)

*Catrice Oceana Collection - #02 Blue out to Sea
*





with essie 'may' 





and with Nfu Oh #51 in the end


----------



## lara (Jun 1, 2010)

OPI *Who The Shrek Are You?*





OPI *What's With The Cattitude?*


----------



## PTinNY (Jun 4, 2010)

Nicole Peas And Q's, from Target stores.  The first light green that has enough grey in it to work well against my skin:





and in bottle hugger:


----------



## xMyrrr (Jun 4, 2010)

Art de Lautrec 07B


----------



## PTinNY (Jun 4, 2010)

Zoya Evangeline, in direct sun:


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 4, 2010)

Shade





Sun

Essie's "Happily Ever After"
3 Coats


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Jun 5, 2010)

Kaleidoscope him out- China Glaze


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 5, 2010)

"Disco Lights" by Milani
1 Coat

Wish I would have taken a photo of this polish when I added a couple coats b/c it looked gorgeous! Hard to get off my nails though!


----------



## gigiopolis (Jun 6, 2010)

OPI Russian Navy (2 coats with Seche Vite)

(under desk lamp)





(flash)





(flash, but the angle represents what the color actually looks like in real life)


----------



## kimmy (Jun 6, 2010)

essie antique rose





essie demure vixen





opi i'm not really a waitress & china glaze ruby pumps





opi i'm not really a waitress


----------



## PTinNY (Jun 6, 2010)

American Apparel L'Esprit - lavender creme - 2 coats.  Flash:





Cloudy natural lighting:


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jun 6, 2010)

China Glaze Custom Kicks - 





Sally Hansen LCD -





New Sally Hansen HD colors in, Byte, LCD, DVD & Spectrum -


----------



## Kayla Shevonne (Jun 7, 2010)

OPI "Ogre-the-Top Blue"


----------



## PTinNY (Jun 7, 2010)

Orly Charged Up, indirect sun:


----------



## kimmy (Jun 8, 2010)

opi dulce de leche & sally hansen hidden treasure




essie antique rose (different lighting)


----------



## gigiopolis (Jun 9, 2010)

Orly Wandering Vine (with flash), 2 coats






Bit darker in real life, I'd say.


----------



## PTinNY (Jun 9, 2010)

Cloudy grey day, indoor pic.  Nice deep red creme, OPI Quarter Of A Cent-Cherry, 2coats:


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 9, 2010)

China Glaze "Chiaroscuro"
3 Coats





Natural light, shade





With flash


----------



## PTinNY (Jun 10, 2010)

Some Zoya's.  Reece, direct sun:





Adina, w/flash, showing the purple base and green duochrome:





Michelle, smokin hot fuchsia-red:





Dita, soft red which is still vibrant.  Appears more pink toned in bottle.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 12, 2010)

Milani "Tip Toe Pink"
2 Coats


----------



## Kayla Shevonne (Jun 13, 2010)

China Glaze "Re-fresh Mint"


----------



## gigiopolis (Jun 14, 2010)

OPI Louvre Me, Louvre Me Not (direct sunlight), 3 coats


----------



## lolaB (Jun 14, 2010)

OPI Who The Shrek Are You w/ ChG Fairy Dust on ring finger





OPI Fiercely Fiona


----------



## kimmy (Jun 14, 2010)

opi ds reserve




opi what's with the cattitude?




opi flower to flower




opi flower to flower + opi wing it!


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Jun 14, 2010)

delete please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PTinNY (Jun 15, 2010)

Funky Dunkey, from 2010 Shrek collection.  Indirect sun:





Direct sun:





SpaRitual Drop Dead Gorgeous, slightly overcast picture:





Hard to capture this magenta w/purple flash - really glows IRL:


----------



## bellaxo812 (Jun 17, 2010)

OPI Mod About You - 2 coats, with flash


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 19, 2010)

China Glaze "Purple Panic"





Outside, in shade





With flash


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 19, 2010)

Sally Hansen Xtreme Wear in "Cherry Red"
Came out kinda sloppy b/c my brush was screwed up. How that happened to a brand new polish... I dunno.





Outside, in shade





With flash


----------



## PTinNY (Jun 20, 2010)

American Apparel Peacock, 2 thin coats:


----------



## kimmy (Jun 20, 2010)

orly fantasea




opi alpine snow on tips








opi ds sapphire




opi catch me in your net


----------



## Lady_Danger (Jun 21, 2010)

China Glaze - Pink Voltage (neon) 
3 coats due to it being sheer, would have preferred to do 4


----------



## PTinNY (Jun 21, 2010)

Illamasqua Smash w/OPI Sea? I Told You over it.  1 coat except for middle nail, which is 2.  





this is illamasqua smash alone for reference:


----------



## PTinNY (Jun 22, 2010)

getting some wear out of my untested minis - another one from SunBelievable collection, OPI I'm His Coral-Friend:


----------



## gigiopolis (Jun 23, 2010)

Orly Gumdrop (flash), 2 coats. Probably needed a third coat..






Natural light, 3 coats.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 23, 2010)

^ It says "Do you Lilac it?" Pretty sure that's the name.

Here is Sally Hansen Complete Manicure polish in "Yellow Kitty"
3 Coats





With flash





In shade


----------



## PTinNY (Jun 23, 2010)

RBL Teal Konaded over Sally Hansen Blue Streak:





here is the plain mani before Konad, 3 coats of this sheer teal metallic:


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 25, 2010)

Opi "Chopsticking to My Story"
In Sunlight
2 Coats


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Jun 26, 2010)

delete please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kimmy (Jun 27, 2010)

china glaze naked




orly monroe's red








opi ds signature








china glaze towel boy toy


----------



## bellaxo812 (Jun 29, 2010)

OPI Bubble Bath


----------



## lara (Jun 29, 2010)

OPI *Rumple's Wiggin'*


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Jun 30, 2010)

delete please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 30, 2010)

Sally Hansen Xtreme Wear Polish in "Rockstar Pink"
3 Coats / With flash

I love love love glittery polishes but I hate trying to get them off.


----------



## Karrie (Jun 30, 2010)

China Glaze
Classic Camel




Ingrid




Goin My Way




Hey Doll




Foxy




Riveter Rouge


----------



## greatscott2000 (Jul 1, 2010)

Chanel Paradoxal 509


----------



## gigiopolis (Jul 2, 2010)

Revlon "Gum Drop", flash, 4 coats




^This one's scented when dry!

OPI "You Don't Know Jacques"...could've used a third coat!
Natural light





Flash


----------



## dreamer246 (Jul 3, 2010)

OPI - What's With The Cattitude (3 coats)





MAC - Dim The Lights (2 coats)


----------



## Kayla Shevonne (Jul 3, 2010)

*Sally Hansen "Hidden Treasure" over OPI "Dating a Royal"*






*OPI Catch Me In Your Net*






*OPI Flit a Bit*






*OPI Flower to Flower*






*OPI Wing It!*


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Jul 3, 2010)

delete please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Binni (Jul 3, 2010)

China Glaze Emerald Sparkle


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Jul 3, 2010)

delete please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Karrie (Jul 4, 2010)

China Glaze
Swing Baby




Bogie




First Class Ticket




Midnight Mission




Emerald Fitzgerald




Jitterbug


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 4, 2010)

Borghese "Botticelli Nude"
3 Coats


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jul 4, 2010)

*China Glaze - Vintage Vixen* Fall 2010 - preview


*
Bogie*, two coats









*Classic Camel*, two coats









*Emerald Fitzgerald*, two coats









*First Class Ticket*, two coats








*
Foxy*, two coats









*Goin' My Way?*, three coats









*Hey Doll*, three coats









*Ingrid*, three coats










*Jitterbug*, three coats









*Midnight Mission*, two coats








*
Riveter Rouge*, two coats









*Swing Baby*, three coats


----------



## PTinNY (Jul 4, 2010)

For the holiday, I did a little Konad "fireworks" on a couple fingers over Zoya Nephratiti.  





and mani from a few days ago, Zoya Charla.  Indirect sun:


----------



## kimmy (Jul 6, 2010)

china glaze coconut kiss








essie van d'go








china glaze sugar high + china glaze naked on ring finger








bb couture intake valve








essie aruba blue, ulta after party + fingrs blue




opi alpine snow + essie madmoiselle


----------



## lara (Jul 7, 2010)

Sportsgirl *Purple Rain*.


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Jul 8, 2010)

delete please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kayla Shevonne (Jul 10, 2010)

Here are the 3 nail lacquers from the MAC Alice + Olivia collection.

"Military":





"Morning.After":





"So Rich So Pretty":


----------



## Binni (Jul 11, 2010)

China Glaze Rodeo Fanatic


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Jul 12, 2010)

delete please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Jul 16, 2010)

delete please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kayla Shevonne (Jul 18, 2010)

China Glaze Fun in the Sun set:







*Sour Apple (4 thick coats):*





*Bad Kitty (3 coats):*





*Blue Hawaiian (4 thick coats):*





*Dreamsicle (3 coats):*


----------



## kimmy (Jul 18, 2010)

essie flawless




la splash golden seahorse




essie marshmallow + essie blushing bride




orly garnet truth




opi it's all greek to me + opi wing it!


----------



## k.a.t (Jul 18, 2010)

Sorry for the terrible pics but:

BarryM 'mint green'






BarryM 'vivid purple' was really hard to get the purple to show in the pic it doesn't show much


----------



## cocodivatime (Jul 18, 2010)

China Glaze   Happy Go Lucky





http://www.specktra.net/forum/attach...d=12794802  49


----------



## gigiopolis (Jul 24, 2010)

OPI Ogre-the-Top Blue, 3 coats


----------



## Half N Half (Jul 24, 2010)

Orly Powder Puff + China Glaze Rainbow


----------



## gigiopolis (Jul 25, 2010)

Jill Stuart Nail Lacquer N in #19 Treasure Box, 2 coats, indirect sunlight






Close-Up


----------



## Binni (Jul 25, 2010)

Mac Blue India


----------



## kimmy (Jul 25, 2010)

icing paparazzi




icing pink sparkle




opi my private jet SO SEXAY


----------



## kimmy (Jul 25, 2010)

opi italian love affair looks way better with a top coat




opi alpine snow + essie pink glove service




opi alpine snow + confetti dreamdate




opi alpine snow + opi sweetheart looks 100x better in person


----------



## gigiopolis (Jul 26, 2010)

OPI Lucky Lucky Lavender, 3 coats


----------



## soco210 (Jul 27, 2010)

China Glaze Ginger





China Glaze Vintage Vixen paper swatches here - sorry to put in the hyperlink but it was WAY too huge to post!


----------



## bellaxo812 (Jul 27, 2010)

Avon Sheer French Pink


----------



## rrx2wm (Jul 30, 2010)

OPI Dulce De Leche


----------



## Kayla Shevonne (Jul 31, 2010)

China Glaze "Classic Camel"





China Glaze "Ingrid"





China Glaze "Goin' My Way"





China Glaze "Swing Baby"





China Glaze "Hey Doll"





China Glaze "Bogie"


----------



## Kayla Shevonne (Aug 1, 2010)

China Glaze "Emerald Fitzgerald"





China Glaze "Midnight Mission"





China Glaze "Foxy"





China Glaze "First Class Ticket"





China Glaze "Jitterbug"





China Glaze "Riveter Rouge"


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Aug 3, 2010)

delete please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gigiopolis (Aug 3, 2010)

OPI Fiercely Fiona






This is a weird one...probably a little greener and less bright/saturated in real life.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Aug 4, 2010)

I posted this in the NOTD thread as well. I know it's technically not a "polish brand" but it works. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I brought Jewelmarine & Reflects Teal glitter pigments to my nail tech yesterday & she mixed them in with black acrylic powder. Turned out amazing, I love it.
Its our own little mix that her and I can only use! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Blurry pic, but shows the glitter well...


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 7, 2010)

Milani "Pink Hottie" with Sephora by Opi "Sparkle Me Silver" Top Coat


----------



## kimmy (Aug 8, 2010)

china glaze custom kicks




essie jag-u-are + china glaze golden enchantment








china glaze tmi




opi no bees please


----------



## MACPixie (Aug 8, 2010)

OPI - Here Today, Aragon Tomorrow in Suede finish

No Flash (a little blurry)




Flash:


----------



## lara (Aug 8, 2010)

butter London - *The Old Bill*





butter London - *The Old Bill*


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Aug 8, 2010)

China Glaze Inrid with Chanel Illusion D'or


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 9, 2010)

With flash





Natural light

3 Coats of Nicole by Opi "Yellow it's Me"
w/2 Coats of Revlon "Star" topcoat.


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Aug 9, 2010)

delete please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Soire (Aug 10, 2010)

OPI Do you lilac it?


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Aug 13, 2010)

delete please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## obscuria (Aug 14, 2010)

OPI -Cuckoo For This Color


----------



## soco210 (Aug 15, 2010)

Sinful Colors (top to bottom)

Dawn, Full Moon, Love Bite, and another of Love Bite


----------



## Chrisi85 (Aug 17, 2010)

Opi - The "it" - colour





Artdeco - Ceramic Nail Laquer  292
http://www.abload.de/img/artdecof9fm.jpg

Opi - Malaysian Mist with Essence - Rock'n'Roll


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Aug 17, 2010)

Rescue Beauty Lounge - Starfish Patrick





With Flash


----------



## obscuria (Aug 18, 2010)

OPI - Ski Teal We Drop


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 19, 2010)

I know my nails look awful but a swatch is a swatch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Sally Hansen Xtreme Wear in "Lime Lights"
3 Coats


----------



## gigiopolis (Aug 20, 2010)

Sally Hansen Complete Salon Manicure in "Lavender Cloud", 3 coats


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 21, 2010)

"Stellare Notte" by Borghese
3 Coats


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Aug 21, 2010)

*ORLY - Meet Me Under The Mistletoe*


----------



## Binni (Aug 22, 2010)

OPI Absolutely Alice


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Aug 22, 2010)

delete please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Orly- Shine 
Nicole by OPI secrets, scandal and lies


----------



## Purple (Aug 23, 2010)

Attachment 11595


----------



## soco210 (Aug 23, 2010)

Dior Gold Nugget






Zoya Brooke


----------



## momo adachi (Aug 23, 2010)

Models Own Bluebelle over OPI mrs O'Leary's bbq


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 24, 2010)

Again, took pics before I cleaned up... Why do I do that? Anyway, I can't stop talking about how much I love Illamasqua polish! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"Hectic" by Illamasqua
2 Coats





in natural light





with flash

The natural light one is more true-to-color.


----------



## soco210 (Aug 24, 2010)

Orly Luxe





Nubar Reclaim


----------



## obscuria (Aug 24, 2010)

OPI - Suzi Skis In The Pyrenees


----------



## Angel_eyes (Aug 24, 2010)

_OPI - "Color So Hot It Berns"_


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 25, 2010)

"Cozu Melted in the Sun" by Opi
2 Coats


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Aug 25, 2010)

Claire's Matte black nailpolish


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Aug 25, 2010)

Aussie Brand - Le Beauty # 70

Sorry for the bubbles! Didnt see them until I took the photo :s


----------



## nattyngeorge (Aug 26, 2010)

Sally Hansen Hard as Nails Xtreme Wear Fuchsia Power
($2.89 at Target)

2 coats and a clear top coat.











__________________________________________________  ___

OPI My Private Jet
2 coats and a clear top coat.











__________________________________________________  ____


----------



## soco210 (Aug 26, 2010)

Orly Space Cadet





Orly Galaxy Girl


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Aug 26, 2010)

ManGlaze Fuggen Ugly (new, August 2010 version).


----------



## splattergirl (Aug 27, 2010)

OPI Lucerne-tainly look marvellous, 2 coats










​


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Aug 27, 2010)

MAC Jade Dragon, 2 coats


----------



## soco210 (Aug 27, 2010)

China Glaze Awakening Collection

Mummy May I





Zombie Zest





Ick-A-Bod-Y


----------



## splattergirl (Aug 27, 2010)

OPI Ski teal we drop, 2 coats





​


----------



## Half N Half (Aug 27, 2010)

NARS Purple Rain


Flash






Natural Light


----------



## Binni (Aug 28, 2010)

Essie Angora Cardi


----------



## soco210 (Aug 28, 2010)

MAC Jade Dragon - 2 coats


----------



## splattergirl (Aug 29, 2010)

Orly Purple Pleather plastix fx, 2 coats




​


----------



## Kayla Shevonne (Aug 30, 2010)

*Orly - Space Cadet*


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Aug 31, 2010)

Essie Merino Cool





Essie Sew Psyched





Essie Velvet Voyeur


----------



## Soire (Aug 31, 2010)

OPI Moon over Mumbai, three coats.


----------



## soco210 (Sep 1, 2010)

China Glaze Emerald Fitzgerald vs MAC Jade Dragon





2 coats of each with Orly Top2Bottom as a base and Seche Vite top coat.
Pinkie & Middle Finger are China Glaze Emerald Fitzgerald
Pointer Finger and Third Finger are MAC Jade Dragon





Hard Candy Break Up (051)


----------



## Daph_ (Sep 1, 2010)

Oh my, I have so many.. Where do I start? I'll just post a couple to begin with





Barielle Berry Blue, one coat





Orly Lollipop, two coats





OCC Blackboard, two coats





Essie After Sex, three coats





Ciaté Mainstage, two coats





Ciaté Ditch The Heels, three coats


----------



## Kayla Shevonne (Sep 2, 2010)

*Orly Plastix Collection:*





Old School Orange






Retro Red






Viridian Vinyl






Purple Pleather


----------



## lara (Sep 2, 2010)

Mecca Cosmetica - *Roman Holiday*





Mecca Cosmetica - *Roman Holiday*


----------



## soco210 (Sep 2, 2010)

Essie Angora Cardi


----------



## hawaii02 (Sep 2, 2010)

OPI A to Z-urich





Zoya Austine


----------



## splattergirl (Sep 2, 2010)

nubar verde, 2 coats







orly royal navy, 2 coats




​


----------



## Daph_ (Sep 3, 2010)

Zoya Charla, three coats


----------



## gigiopolis (Sep 4, 2010)

Essie 90 Really Red


----------



## Daph_ (Sep 4, 2010)

Barielle Sweet Addiction, two coats


----------



## soco210 (Sep 4, 2010)

China Glaze Classic Camel


----------



## Daph_ (Sep 4, 2010)

OPI Funky Dunkey, two coats


----------



## splattergirl (Sep 6, 2010)

CHANEL Nouvelle Vague, 2 coats




​


----------



## Daph_ (Sep 6, 2010)

Orly Shine, three coats


----------



## gigiopolis (Sep 7, 2010)

OPI Just a Little Rösti at This


----------



## lara (Sep 7, 2010)

Orly *Rage*.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Sep 9, 2010)

China Glaze Ick-a-bod-y





China Glaze Mummy May I


----------



## pinkita (Sep 9, 2010)




----------



## BeautyPsycho (Sep 9, 2010)

China Glaze- mummy may i?














OPI Vampire state building


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Sep 11, 2010)

Colour Club High Society






Orly Space Cadet





Khaki Brun





Khaki Rose






Khaki Vert


----------



## Binni (Sep 11, 2010)

OPI Sibirian Nights


----------



## lara (Sep 11, 2010)

butter LONDON - *Chuffed*.

Mondo gross.


----------



## shimmergrass (Sep 11, 2010)

Merino Cool


----------



## Kayla Shevonne (Sep 11, 2010)

Zoya - Edyta





Zoya - Edyta with Revlon - Belle on top


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Sep 12, 2010)

delete please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Fashion bug nail polish in "denim" 
Fairy dust over the ring finger...


----------



## splattergirl (Sep 12, 2010)

zoya kelly, 2 coats


----------



## ahimsa (Sep 13, 2010)

I was swatching some of my greige/taupe colors tonight to decide on an interview-appropriate manicure for tomorrow, thought I would share my photos here.... clickable photobucket thumbnails below...






Thumb to pinky: Rimmel Steel Grey, Borghese Almondine, OPI by Sephora Run With It, Essie Playa del Platinum, Milani Teddy-Bare (a dupe for Chanel Particuliere)






Index to ring: Zoya Harley, Maybelline Gray-T Glamour (from the new LE collection associated with NYFW), and Chanel Paradoxal

Thanks for looking!

*Maybelline LE NYFW collection polishes for Fall 2010 --*
_(clickable thumbs)_

*Maybelline Gray-T Glamour:*


 

 

 

 


Absolutely gorgeous, perfect gray shimmer. Great application, too.

*Maybelline Grand in Green:*


 

 


Not as unique as I'd hoped, there's very very slight shimmer. More might show in bright sunlight, but most of the time a fairly plain almost-black green. Still good quality on the application, though!

Thanks for looking!


----------



## lara (Sep 13, 2010)

Joss - *Simply Red*





Joss - *Daydreaming*


----------



## shimmergrass (Sep 13, 2010)

Chanel Steel


----------



## splattergirl (Sep 13, 2010)

Zoya Shawn, 3 coats.




​


----------



## gigiopolis (Sep 14, 2010)

Chanel 509 Paradoxal


----------



## soco210 (Sep 14, 2010)

Essie Sew Psyched


----------



## mikri75 (Sep 16, 2010)

Thumb to pinky, all two coats.

Essie Mink Muffs, Chanel Khaki Vert, Chanel Khaki Rose, Sally Hansen Commander in Chic, China Glaze Ingrid.


With Flash:

Without Flash:





ETA: I don't know what is wrong with the pictures.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll see if I can fix it. Sorry


----------



## gigiopolis (Sep 17, 2010)

OPI - Ski Teal We Drop


----------



## dressedtokill (Sep 17, 2010)

OPI Bubble Bath





OPI Tijuana Dance?





OPI Jade is the New Black





OPI My Private Jet


----------



## shimmergrass (Sep 17, 2010)

China Glaze Ingrid


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Sep 18, 2010)

*Illamasqua - The Art of Darkness Collection Fall/Winter 2010, Nail Varnishes*






*Scarab* - _two coats_







*Viridian* - two coats


----------



## lara (Sep 19, 2010)

Butter London, *Rosie Lee*


----------



## Daph_ (Sep 19, 2010)

Nfu Oh 064


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 19, 2010)

Zoya Edyta:





China Glaze First Class Ticket:





Zoya Kotori:





MAC Earthly Harmony:





Chanel Paradoxal:


----------



## shimmergrass (Sep 21, 2010)

Chanel Khaki Vert


----------



## kittykit (Sep 22, 2010)

China Glaze Hey Doll


----------



## elongreach (Sep 22, 2010)

Sparitual - Mystic


----------



## gigiopolis (Sep 23, 2010)

Sephora by OPI - Run With It!, 2 coats


----------



## Nicala (Sep 23, 2010)

Pure Ice - Jaguar
3 coats


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Sep 23, 2010)

Chanel Rouge Fatal


----------



## dressedtokill (Sep 23, 2010)

OPI Lincoln Park at Midnight (left); with 1 layer of Sally Hansen Hidden Treasure (right)


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Sep 23, 2010)

Chanel - Orange Fizz


----------



## Binni (Sep 24, 2010)

Nubar Reclaim


----------



## gigiopolis (Sep 25, 2010)

OPI Lucerne-tainly Look Marvelous


----------



## lara (Sep 25, 2010)

China Glaze - *Jitterbug*





China Glaze's *Jitterbug *topped with Essie's *Matte About You*


----------



## Daph_ (Sep 27, 2010)

RBL Orbis Non Sufficit, two coats


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Sep 27, 2010)

Milani Dress Maker (Chanel Jade dupe)


----------



## splattergirl (Sep 27, 2010)

Sally Hansen gray by gray, 2 coats




​


----------



## ahimsa (Sep 28, 2010)

RBL / Rescue Beauty Lounge Tudor collection swatches. Index to pinkie: Catherine H., Catherine, Anne and Jane. Two coats each, topped with Nubar Diamont. _[Clickable thumbnails for larger views!]_


----------



## gigiopolis (Sep 28, 2010)

China Glaze Sky High-Top


----------



## Daph_ (Sep 28, 2010)

OPI Merry Midnight, two coats (over one coat Funky Dunkey, which I applied to get the flakies of easier - it doesn't affect the color)


----------



## friedargh (Sep 29, 2010)

OPI My Private Jet (3 coats)


----------



## kittykit (Sep 29, 2010)

China Glaze Foxy


----------



## lara (Sep 30, 2010)

OPI - *Holiday Glow*





Deborah Lippmann - *Bad Romance*





Deborah Lippmann - *Across The Universe*


----------



## Daph_ (Sep 30, 2010)

OPI Damone Roberts 1968, 3 coats


----------



## gigiopolis (Oct 1, 2010)

MAC Mean & Green


----------



## hawaii02 (Oct 1, 2010)

Orly Its Not Rocket Science and on my nails-China Glaze Devotion


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Oct 2, 2010)

CND Urban Oasis with Teal Sparkle


----------



## Daph_ (Oct 2, 2010)

Hard Candy Rumor Mill, two coats. The color is actually an almost black, deep dark plum (in the bottle you can see it a bit). Rediculously shiny this one!


----------



## Hilde (Oct 2, 2010)

3 coats OPI heart throb


----------



## xMyrrr (Oct 3, 2010)

Sinful Colors - Daddys girl


----------



## xMyrrr (Oct 3, 2010)

Essence - Choose me


----------



## xMyrrr (Oct 3, 2010)

China Glaze - Riveter Rouge


----------



## Hilde (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## SuSana (Oct 3, 2010)

OPI Do You Lilac It? with 1 coat Sally Hansen Hidden Treasure


----------



## gigiopolis (Oct 4, 2010)

Revlon 320 Jaded (3 coats)


----------



## Daph_ (Oct 5, 2010)

Barielle A Bouquet For Ava, two coats

It's greener irl; my picture makes it look a little too blue


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Oct 5, 2010)

Zoya Cheryl


----------



## Hilde (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## Daph_ (Oct 7, 2010)

Kinetics Misty, two coats


----------



## Binni (Oct 9, 2010)

OPI Princesses Rule


----------



## Vixxan (Oct 9, 2010)

Nubar Avant Garde


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Oct 9, 2010)

"All Hail McQueen" by Butter London


----------



## kittykit (Oct 10, 2010)

China Glaze Bogie


----------



## Daph_ (Oct 10, 2010)

Wet n Wild Night Prowl, three coats


----------



## soco210 (Oct 10, 2010)

MAC Bad Fairy


----------



## friedargh (Oct 11, 2010)

NYC Midnight and Color Club Covered in Diamonds


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Oct 11, 2010)

OPI Extra-Va-Vaganza!


----------



## Vixxan (Oct 11, 2010)

*Zoya Tallulah*


----------



## Daph_ (Oct 11, 2010)

China Glaze Ruby Pumps, three coats


----------



## Vixxan (Oct 12, 2010)

Zoya Tallulah with 2 coats of Nfu Oh #54


----------



## internetchick (Oct 12, 2010)

Revlon Silver


----------



## dressedtokill (Oct 13, 2010)

Essie Little Brown Dress (Fall 2010)


----------



## lara (Oct 13, 2010)

Butter London - *British Racing Green*


----------



## kittykit (Oct 14, 2010)

China Glaze Short & Sassy


----------



## switchblade (Oct 14, 2010)

Deborah Lippmann Across The Universe (1 coat) over OPI Here Today Aragon Tomorrow (2 coats)


----------



## switchblade (Oct 14, 2010)

MAC Earthly Harmony (with Etude HD top coat on first two nails)


----------



## Daph_ (Oct 14, 2010)

Color Club What A Drag, two coats


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Oct 15, 2010)

RBL - Catherine




  	RBL - Anne




  	RBL - Jane




  	RBL - Catherine H


----------



## Binni (Oct 16, 2010)

China Glaze Ruby Pumps


----------



## lara (Oct 19, 2010)

BYS - Cracked Black crackle nail polish.


----------



## friedargh (Oct 24, 2010)

Chi Chi Label Queen


----------



## dressedtokill (Oct 24, 2010)

American Apparel "Factory Grey":


----------



## Angel_eyes (Oct 26, 2010)

Essie "Flawless"


----------



## lara (Oct 27, 2010)

China Glaze *Fortune Teller* topped with Essie *Matte About You*.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Oct 29, 2010)

^ That looks *awesome*, Lara!!

  	Here is China Glaze "Ick-a-Body" with "Zombie Zest" on  my ring fingers:




  	Natural Light




  	With Flash


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Oct 31, 2010)

China Glaze - Tis the Season to be Naughty & Nice




  	Mistletoe Kisses




  	Mrs Claus




  	Cheers to You




  	Party Hearty




  	Peace on Earth




  	Sugar Plums


----------



## SuSana (Oct 31, 2010)

Sinful Colors- Black on Black with Sally Hansen- Hidden Treasure

  	shade:




  	sunlight:


----------



## Daph_ (Nov 3, 2010)

Ulta Tainted Love, three coats


----------



## Daph_ (Nov 5, 2010)

Misa Dirty Sexy Money, two coats


----------



## Camnagem (Nov 8, 2010)

Random Zoya Swatches (The first 4 are from the Fire & Ice Collection)
  	All 2 Coats, no top coat.

  	From Left to Right: Gloria, Sarah, Valerie, Tiffany, Nova, Kym


----------



## Daph_ (Nov 9, 2010)

Essie Mesmerize, two coats


----------



## dressedtokill (Nov 9, 2010)

China Glaze Classic Camel (Vintage Vixen)


----------



## Kayla Shevonne (Nov 9, 2010)

*OPI Burlesque Collection*















*Tease-y Does It, Take the Stage, Rising Star*
  	(Flash)





*Tease-y Does It, Take the Stage, Rising Star*
  	(Without flash)





*The Show Must Go On!, Ali's Big Break, Let Me Entertain You*
  	(Flash)





*The Show Must Go On!, Ali's Big Break, Let Me Entertain You*
  	(Without flash)





*Bring on the Bling, Show It and Glow It!, Glow Up Already!*
  	(Flash)





*Bring on the Bling, Show It and Glow It!, Glow Up Already!*
  	(Without flash)





*Extra-Va-Vaganza!, Simmer & Shimmer, Sparkle-icious*
  	(Flash)





*Extra-Va-Vaganza!, Simmer & Shimmer, Sparkle-icious*
  	(Without flash)





*Altogether*
  	(Without flash)


----------



## Daph_ (Nov 11, 2010)

Barielle Get Mauve-ing, two coats


----------



## ButterflyDior77 (Nov 12, 2010)

*OPI's "Tickle my France-y" on NC20 skin tone, 3 coats. *


----------



## gigiopolis (Nov 13, 2010)

Orly - La Playa


----------



## ButterflyDior77 (Nov 13, 2010)

Photos of my Nail Polish Collection. 
  	I just bought all the OPI's yesterday, so no nail swatches available except (above Tickle my France-y) ...

  	The *Essie Infatuation I got for free from a Nordstrom's online purchase. *
  	I know that Essie's website still sells this color, but I am not sure if you can get it in stores (Maybe Ulta, but I didn't see it there).


----------



## dressedtokill (Nov 13, 2010)

Sally Hansen Complete Salon Manicure in "Evening Fog" (Fall 2010 Tracy Reese Collection)


----------



## Daph_ (Nov 13, 2010)

I have no clue if I've already posted this here, if I did.. Sorry!










  	China Glaze Zombie Zest, four coats


----------



## Daph_ (Nov 14, 2010)

Ciaté Silhouette, two coats in daylight (with FFWD topcoat, didn't affect the color or the shine)


----------



## ButterflyDior77 (Nov 18, 2010)

NARS- Bad Influence on NC20 skintone. 
  	It looks two shades darker and more grey in person. 
  	Sorry the application job is not flawless lol


----------



## friedargh (Nov 18, 2010)

China Glaze *Ruby Pumps* (the true colour on the nails is less orange and is a deeper ruby like that on the bottom half of the bottle).





  	With Flash





  	Without Flash


----------



## Binni (Nov 19, 2010)

China Glaze Watermelon Rind


----------



## Daph_ (Nov 20, 2010)

Wet n Wild Rustic, three coats. The color is a tad darker/browner than my pictures show.


----------



## Daph_ (Nov 22, 2010)

Slightly older swatches..









  	OCC Blackboard, two coats. Awesome color.


----------



## friedargh (Nov 27, 2010)

China Glaze Light as Air - 2 Coats


----------



## Daph_ (Nov 28, 2010)

Barielle Night Moves, three coats


----------



## Daph_ (Dec 5, 2010)

China Glaze Rodeo Fanatic, three coats


----------



## lindas1983 (Dec 8, 2010)

All swatches include one coat of top coat, one coat of base coat and one coat of colour. All nails inc polishes.


  	Palace garden terrace, one coat after 2 days wear.





  	Duke of wellington place, one coat after 3 days wear.





  	Lowndes Square, one coat after two days wear.


----------



## Daph_ (Dec 9, 2010)

Misa Burnished Bronze, three coats


----------



## Nicala (Dec 9, 2010)

ORLY - Wandering Vine... 1 day of wear *sigh*


----------



## Kayla Shevonne (Dec 18, 2010)

Ingrid, Cords, Swing Baby





  	Classic Camel, Ick-A-Bod-Y, Midnight Kiss





  	Cheers to You, Snowglobe, Rainbow





  	White on White, Liquid Leather, Black Diamond





  	Jitterbug, Recycle, Platinum Silver





  	Fairy Dust, Unplugged, Goin' My Way?





  	(Goin' My Way?), In Awe of Amber, Hey Doll, (Ingrid)


----------



## Daph_ (Dec 18, 2010)

RBL Recycle, two coats


----------



## gigiopolis (Dec 20, 2010)

Butter London - All Hail the Queen/All Hail McQueen




  	Essie - Fiesta


----------



## Xanetia (Dec 22, 2010)

*H&M • Moody Model*. Two coats  I absolutely love this one.


----------



## xMyrrr (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## xMyrrr (Dec 25, 2010)

This is a very pretty polish from Stargazer, its number 307


----------



## xMyrrr (Dec 25, 2010)

This is also a nail polish from Stargazer, this is number 317


----------



## BloodMittens (Dec 27, 2010)

It seems everyone is coming out with this exact polish  This one seems a bit more foily than the rest, but it looks amazing in the light none the less 
  	Oh well, this one was only $4 and only took two coats 
  	(Hard Candy: Beetle)


----------



## Xanetia (Dec 31, 2010)

*KIKO* number 245  Not my favorite, but it's a beautiful color.


----------



## Xanetia (Dec 31, 2010)

Some *KIKO* nail polishes  From left to right numbers - 297, 268, 279 and 345.


----------



## Xanetia (Dec 31, 2010)

*KIKO* number 268. Two coats.


----------



## Xanetia (Dec 31, 2010)

*KIKO* number 279. Two coats. It's a beautiful yellow, I love it... But sometimes it needs 3 coats to fully cover the nail.


----------



## Xanetia (Dec 31, 2010)

*KIKO* number 297. Two coats. I love this green but sometimes it needs three coats to fully cover the nail :/


----------



## Xanetia (Jan 4, 2011)

*H&M French Kiss* 

  	Sorry about my skin in the picture, it's been horrible these days :/





  	Quite quite similar to *KIKO 245*. But one it's more red-ish and the other one it's brown-ish.


----------



## soco210 (Jan 5, 2011)

top nail is Missha Crystal Nail Polish (no color was listed, sent from a buddy in AUS), the pinky is Chanel Jade Rose


----------



## Riet (Jan 5, 2011)

Bella's Choice from H&M


----------



## Riet (Jan 6, 2011)

Choose Me! from Essence <3 (I think it's a good dupe of Haley's Comet from ORLY )


----------



## gigiopolis (Jan 6, 2011)

Essie - Sew Psyched


----------



## Monsy (Jan 8, 2011)

essie merino cool


----------



## adelinealamode (Jan 11, 2011)

Here's last week's (OPI You Don't Know Jacques) and this week's (China Glaze Oxygen)... Enjoy!

  	OPI You Don't Know Jacques (2 coats) + Finger Paints Top Coat







  	China Glaze Oxygen (3 coats) - no top coat







  	xoxo,

  	Adeline


----------



## gigiopolis (Jan 11, 2011)

OPI Tease-y Does It


----------



## Binni (Jan 12, 2011)

China Glaze Blue Island Iced Tea


----------



## soco210 (Jan 14, 2011)

OPI Extra-Va-Vaganza




  	ZOYA Tiffany


----------



## Xanetia (Jan 19, 2011)

*H&M Envy Me*  One coat.


----------



## Xanetia (Jan 19, 2011)

*Rimmel London 061 Exotica* • One coat 





*Rimmel London 240 Bling* • Two coats.





  	Aaaaaand I love them both together


----------



## Xanetia (Jan 19, 2011)

*Rimmel London 239 Your Majesty* • One coat. I ADORE this silver.


----------



## Xanetia (Jan 20, 2011)

*Rimmel London 819 Green With Envy* D Love love love this color. But the quality it's quite crappy :/


----------



## Xanetia (Jan 20, 2011)

*Sephora Prom Night* • One coat


----------



## soco210 (Jan 22, 2011)

Zoya Cheryl




  	butter London All Hail The Queen




  	ZOYA Intimate Collection Spoons


----------



## gigiopolis (Jan 25, 2011)

OPI Russian Navy


----------



## gigiopolis (Jan 25, 2011)

*Revlon Galaxy* over OPI Russian Navy


----------



## xMyrrr (Jan 26, 2011)

China Glaze - White Cap (Anchors Away collection)


----------



## xMyrrr (Jan 26, 2011)

Nubar - Charmeuse (Finest Silks collection)


----------



## xMyrrr (Jan 27, 2011)

L'Oreal Resist&Shine (dont know the number) with a Golden Rose nail polish on top


----------



## gigiopolis (Jan 27, 2011)

Zoya Crystal


----------



## ahhhttack (Jan 27, 2011)

2 coats OPI Teenage Dream + 1 coat Black Shatter + 1 coat Essie Shine-e topcoat


----------



## blowyourmind (Jan 30, 2011)

OPI - Gift of Gold




  	Color Club - Revvvolution




  	Sally Hansen Nail Prisms - Golden Tourmaline




  	Sally Hansen Xtreme Wear - Deep Purple + Sally Hansen Nail Prisms - Purple Diamond


----------



## gigiopolis (Jan 31, 2011)

GOSH Holographic





  	OPI Black Shatter (over GOSH Holographic). Relatively thin coats.


----------



## gigiopolis (Jan 31, 2011)

OPI Jade is the New Black


----------



## soco210 (Feb 2, 2011)

Chanel Pearl Drop




  	OPI Lucerne-tainly Look Marvelous 




  	w/ OPI Shatter




  	blurry shot to show the shatter better




  	Zoya Flame Spoons
  	Valerie, Sarah, Lisa, Crystal, Gloria, Tiffany


----------



## Xanetia (Feb 3, 2011)

Saffron London *Number 21* • Two coats.


----------



## soco210 (Feb 4, 2011)

OPI Teenage Dream w/ OPI Black Shatter




  	Katy Perry OPI (top to bottom) Not Like The Movies, Last Friday Night, Teenage Dream, The One That Got Away




  	same order but with a coat of Black Shatter


----------



## Xanetia (Feb 4, 2011)

Rimmel London • *440 Sunny Side*. Two coats. It's really beautiful and summer-ish this color, and it has sparkling little things in it


----------



## Xanetia (Feb 4, 2011)

*H&M • Midnight Passion*. Two coats.


----------



## k0rn_peachy (Feb 8, 2011)

CHINA GLAZE - Below Deck





  	CHANEL Black Pearl





  	CHINA GLAZE Ahoy!





  	OPI Vodka&Caviar





  	CHINA GLAZE Seashell





  	ESSIE Jazz





  	NUBAR Pharao's Purple





  	MAC Boom ! (Fafi)





  	MAC Rocker





  	ORLY Gumdrop





  	Models Own Beth's Blue


----------



## Xanetia (Feb 10, 2011)

*Rimmel London - 265 Pop! •  One coat • *It's a little bit more orange than in this picture, but I couldn't make it look like the real orangy it is :/


----------



## soco210 (Feb 11, 2011)

China Glaze Atlantis




  	Missha Crystal




  	Missha Crystal w/ OPI Black Shatter (my Steelers mani for the Superbowl)


----------



## sunshine rose (Feb 19, 2011)

China Glazes Peace on Earth


----------



## Xanetia (Feb 19, 2011)

*GOSH -* Golden Dragon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 One coat.


----------



## soco210 (Feb 22, 2011)

Zoya Edyta




  	Essie Hot Coco




  	Orly Halley's Comet




  	China Glaze Crackle Glaze Crushed Candy over Orly Halley's Comet


----------



## Monsy (Feb 22, 2011)

http://img687.imageshack.us/i/dsc01897eu.jpg/ orly saphire silk


----------



## Binni (Feb 23, 2011)

China Glaze Ingrid


----------



## soco210 (Feb 27, 2011)

China Glaze Tronica - HIGH DEF


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Feb 28, 2011)

Some OPI Texas Swatches




  	Don't Mess With OPI




  	Suzi Loves Cowboys




  	It's Totally Fort Worth It




  	I Vant To Be A Lone Star




  	Austin-tatious Turquoise




  	San Tan-tonio


----------



## soco210 (Mar 10, 2011)

China Glaze Tronica Digital Dawn




  	China Glaze Tronica Gamer Glam




  	NARS Zulu




  	MAC Frayed To Order




  	China Glaze Crackle Glaze Lightning Bolt over High Def




  	China Glaze Crackle Glaze Broken Hearted over Essie Hot Coco


----------



## internetchick (Mar 10, 2011)

*From L-R:* Marley, Dove, Caitlin, Dannii, Jules, Gemma
​ 

​ ​ 

​ ​ 

​


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Mar 15, 2011)

China Glaze Emerald Sparkle






  	Zoya Ivanka






  	Zoya Gemma





  	China Glaze Reggae to Riches






  	Dior Sweet Orange






  	Zoya Kotori


----------



## soco210 (Mar 16, 2011)

Finger Paints Aren't You Glad-iolous?




  	China Glaze Rainbow




  	China Glaze Rainbow w/ China Glaze Fairy Dust on top


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Mar 18, 2011)

Excuse my gross cuticles and hang nails.  I hate the winter time 


  	Sephora by OPI Under My Trench Coat





  	CG Broken Hearted over CG Recycle





  	CG Black Mesh over CG Broken Hearted over CG Recycle





  	CG Cracked Concrete over CG Grape Pop





  	OPI My Private Jet





  	CG Tronica - Virtual Violet, Techno Teal, Cyberspace, Hologram.  THESE ARE AMAZING!!!!





  	CG Cyberspace





  	CG Techno Teal


----------



## Nicala (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## fiction_writer (Mar 19, 2011)

*OPI Nail Polish Swatches*

Hope you enjoy my OPI nail polish swatches  After swatching all of these colours, I discovered that I have very few light pastel spring colours in my OPI collection. Which ones do you recommend? 





*

*

*

*

*1.* This colour is unknown (it is a mini polish that did not come with a label)  *2.* Glim-merry Gold  *3.* Mad as a Hatter  *4.* DS Shimmer  *5.* Suzi Skis in the Pyrenees Suede  *6.* Suzi Skis in the Pyrenees  *7.* Absolutely Alice  *8.* Sahara Sapphire  *9.* Loyalty Islands Lilac  *10.* Venus Di Violet  *11.* Shanghai Shimmer (this one has changed colour since I got it. It used to be a pretty light pink with a green duochrome, now it is a brownish purple with a green duochrome)  *12.* Significant Other Colour  *13.* DS Diamond  *14.* Parlez-Vous OPI?  *15.* Done Out in Deco  *16.* A Grape Fit  *17.* Catherine the Grape  *18.* Lincoln Park After Dark Suede  *19.* Concord Grape  *20.* Yes…I Can Can  *21.* OPI Ink  *22.* Purple with a Purpose  *23.* Plugged-In Plum  *24.* Glove You So Much  *25.* Dear Santa  *26.* Meet & Jingle  *27.* Thanks So Muchness!  *28.* Smitten with Mittens  *29.* Off with her Red!  *30.* Ecuadorable Coral  *31.* Brainiac (Sephora by OPI)  *32.* Baguette Me Not  *33.* You’re Such a Kabuki Queen  *34.* No Spain No Gain  *35.* La Paz-itively Hot  *36.* The Lifeguard Makes Me Blush  *37.* Shorts Story  *38.* Mall Queen Mauve (Nicole by OPI)  *39.* Japanese Rose Garden  *40.* Not So Bora-Boring Pink  *41.* Don’t Melbourne the Toast  *42.* Got a Date To-Knight  *43.* Rosy Future  *44.* Italian Love Affair  *45.* Pink of Hearts  *46.* Hawaiian Orchid  *47.* Kiss on the Chic  *48.* Pearl of Wisdom


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Mar 20, 2011)

Zoya *Happi*










  	Zoya *Gilda*


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 21, 2011)

Review of OPI "Femme de Cirque" Collection here

www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## Ernie (Mar 22, 2011)

Rescue Beauty Lounge, Insouciant


----------



## JennsJewelz (Mar 22, 2011)

Butter London's No More Waity Kaity:

  	Lavender glitter suspended in a dusty, blue-based purple jelly polish


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 24, 2011)

Illamasqua Toxic Nature Polishes



















  	More Photos of Illamasqua's Toxic Nature Nail Varnishes here
  	$200 Worth of Stila Giveaway

www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Mar 27, 2011)

Skittles swatches of four polishes from Zoya's Sunshine collection for summer 2011: (i have more pics on my blog if anyone is interested!)

  	from left to right: Apple, Tanzy, Rica, Reva





  	from left to right: Reva, Rica, Tanzy, Apple


----------



## soco210 (Mar 28, 2011)

Finger Paints Dahlia My Number




  	Nubar Reclaim




  	China Glaze Tronica - Mega Bite




  	China Glaze Tronica - Electric Magenta


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Mar 31, 2011)

Zoya Tanzy






  	Zoya Reva (blurred to show the gold shimmer)





  	Zoya Apple





  	Comparison of Zoya Apple vs Ivanka





  	Zoya Rica





  	Zoya Roxy




  	China Glaze Visit Me in Prism





  	China Glaze Sugar Plums





  	Eyeko Cosmic


----------



## Ernie (Mar 31, 2011)

Butter ~ Lady Muck


----------



## Ernie (Apr 5, 2011)

Mac Ice Cream Cake


----------



## soco210 (Apr 6, 2011)

Essie Mochacino




  	Essie Mochacino w/ Dior Rock Coat Top Coat


----------



## soco210 (Apr 28, 2011)

China Glaze - 108 Degrees




  	China Glaze Papaya Punch




  	China Glaze Electric Pineapple




  	China Glaze Cha Cha Cha




  	China Glaze Blue Iguana




  	China Glaze Senorita Bonita




  	Chanel Mimosa


----------



## soco210 (May 2, 2011)

Dior Timeless Gold




  	BB Couture Aphrodite


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 5, 2011)

OPI Pirates of the Caribbean Collection Review




















  	MAC Flighty Full Collection Overview
  	Flighty Big Bounce Shadows Review

  	MAC Surf Baby Preview
  	MAC Magically Cool Liquid Powder Preview
  	MAC Flighty Collection Preview

www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## divaster (May 5, 2011)

Confetti - First Kiss


----------



## divaster (May 6, 2011)

Essie French Affair


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (May 6, 2011)

Essie Absolutely Shore <3           (more pics here!)


----------



## divaster (May 6, 2011)

China Glaze - Pom Pom, Pink Underground and Good Witch?


----------



## divaster (May 6, 2011)

China Glaze Purple Panic


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 6, 2011)

OPI New Shatter Polishes Review

  	MAC Flighty Full Collection Overview
  	Flighty Big Bounce Shadows Review

  	MAC Surf Baby Preview
  	MAC Magically Cool Liquid Powder Preview
  	MAC Flighty Collection Preview

www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## divaster (May 6, 2011)

Sally Hansen Diamond Strength - Lilac Chantilly


----------



## divaster (May 6, 2011)

One more for tonight.  This is China Glaze - Paper Chasing


----------



## Binni (May 7, 2011)

Alessandro 332N


----------



## divaster (May 7, 2011)

Revlon Top Speed - Peachy


----------



## divaster (May 7, 2011)

OPI - Aphrodite's Pink Nighty, I Think in Pink and Suzi & The Lifeguard


----------



## divaster (May 7, 2011)

Sinful Colors - Daddy's Girl


----------



## divaster (May 7, 2011)

Zoya - Erika and Happi


----------



## divaster (May 7, 2011)

LA Splash - Pink Lavender and French Pink


----------



## divaster (May 7, 2011)

MAC - Ming Blue


----------



## divaster (May 8, 2011)

Essence fairytale collection : Fairy Berry


----------



## divaster (May 8, 2011)

Hard Candy - Date Night (3 coats)


----------



## divaster (May 8, 2011)

China Glaze - Luna


----------



## divaster (May 8, 2011)

Orly - Fancy Fuchsia


----------



## divaster (May 8, 2011)

elf Gum Pink and Fair Pink


----------



## divaster (May 8, 2011)

Revlon Top Speed - Pink Lingerie, Candy and Cupid.


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 9, 2011)

OPI Glam Slam France Set 1 Review; Set 2 Review

  	Fashion Flower Giveaway
  	Flighty Giveaway

www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## atqa (May 11, 2011)

Essence nail polishes:



​ 

  	Some Polish makeup brands:



​ ​ 

​ ​ 

​ ​ 

​ ​ 

​


----------



## soco210 (May 12, 2011)

Zoya GEMMA




  	Le Metier de Beaute Gods & Goddesses Collection



  	Top to bottom - _Eris, Dionysus, Hera, and Athena _


----------



## atqa (May 16, 2011)

Another nail polishes by Polish brand *My Secret*:


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (May 18, 2011)

*China Glaze Shocking Pink w/ OPI Black Shatter on the index =)*


----------



## Ernie (May 18, 2011)

OPI Steady As She Rose


----------



## atqa (May 19, 2011)

Sally Hansen, Insta-Dri, 11 Sonic Bloom


----------



## atqa (May 19, 2011)

Rimmel, Lycra Pro, 500 Peppermint


----------



## fiction_writer (May 19, 2011)

*China Glaze Nail Polish Swatches*

* 



*

*1.* Lemon Fizz *2.* Temptation Carnation *3.* Peachy Keen *4.* V *5.* TTYL *6.* Bad Landing *7.* Strawberry Fields *8.* Fifth Avenue *9.* Pink Underground *1o.* Free Fall *11.* Something Sweet *12.* Light As Air *13.* IDK *14.* Spontaneous *15.* Flying Dragon (Neon) *16.* Grape Juice *17.* C-C-Courage *18.* Avalanche *19.* LOL *20.* VIII *21.* 2NITE *22.* Secret Peri-Winkle *23.* For Audrey *24.* OMG


----------



## fiction_writer (May 20, 2011)

*Zoya Nail Polish Swatches*

Hope you enjoy 



 





*1.* Stephanie *2.* Melanie *3.* Ava *4.* Willow *5.* Clara *6.* Lianne *7.* Rica *8.* Soho Punch *9.* Eva *10.* Maya *11.* Cassi *12.* Marilyn *13.* Bela *14.* Felicity *15.* Piper *16.* Mia *17.* Addison *18.* Penelope *19.* Kate *20.* Paige *21.* Harlow *22.* Demi *23.* Areej *24.* Bianca *25.* Cheri *26.* Zanna *27.* Nikki *28.* Heather *29.* Marley *30.* Miley *31.* Malia *32.* Areetha *33.* Juno *34.* Pinta *35.* Jo *36.* Caitlin *37.* Kelly *38.* Dove *39.* Harley *40.* Laney *41.* Jules *42.* Richelle


----------



## fiction_writer (May 21, 2011)

*China Glaze Nail Polish Swatch Video*

I decided to put my nail polish swatches in a video so that they would be easier to see. Hope you enjoy


----------



## soco210 (May 21, 2011)

Sally Hansen Bling It On Salon Effects




  	Sephora by OPI Leotard Optional




  	Deborah Lippmann Glitter in the Air




  	OPI Mermaid's Tears




  	OPI Mermaid's Tears w/ Silver Shatter


----------



## soco210 (May 28, 2011)

ZOYA Mod Matte Collection

  	Mitzi (L - Matte, R - w/ Top Coat)







  	Lolly (L - Matte, R - w/ Top Coat) 






  	Phoebe (L - Matte, R - w/ Top Coat)


----------



## Almost black. (May 31, 2011)

*essence Choose me!* (apparently dupe for Zoya Charla)


----------



## Binni (Jun 1, 2011)

Mac Jade Dragon


----------



## soco210 (Jun 1, 2011)

Zoya Touch
  	Minka, Shay, Pandora








  	Sally Hansen Salon Effects - Kitty, Kitty


----------



## soco210 (Jun 8, 2011)

OPI Sparrow Me The Drama & Silver Shatter


----------



## lipglass_junkie (Jun 8, 2011)

OPI Guy Meets Gal-veston, 3 coats





  	So glad I finally caved and bought this, even with VNL


----------



## soco210 (Jun 13, 2011)

Zoya Dove




  	Zoya Caitlin




  	OPI Play The Peonies




  	OPI Come To Poppy




  	OPI Be A Dahlia Won't You




  	OPI I Lily Love You




  	Chanel Morning Rose




  	Chanel Morning Rose & Sally Hansen Crackle Overcoat in Antiqued Gold


----------



## nattyngeorge (Jun 15, 2011)

NYC #112 Times Square Tangerine Creme




  	China Glaze Secret Peri-wink-le




  	Color Club Revvvolution




  	Revlon (Scented) Gumdrop




  	Revlon Top Speed Candy




  	Sally Hansen Xtreme Wear Bubblegum Pink


----------



## soco210 (Jun 17, 2011)

Wet N Wild Party of Five Glitters over Zoya Lolly
  	(pointer finger 4 coats, middle 3 coats, ring 2 coats, pinkie 1 coat)




  	OPI Your Royal Shine-ness




  	OPI Your Royal Shine-ness w/ Servin' Up the Sparkle




  	OPI Grape...Set...Match




  	Grape...Set...Match w/ Servin' Up the Sparkle




  	OPI Servin' Up the Sparkle (3 coats)


----------



## soco210 (Jun 20, 2011)

China Glaze Pelican Gray




  	China Glaze Sea Spray




  	China Glaze First Mate


----------



## Ernie (Jun 22, 2011)

OPI Red Shatter with Rally Pretty Pink (French Open ~ Serena Williams)


----------



## internetchick (Jun 25, 2011)

Nfu Oh Holo #65


----------



## soco210 (Jun 26, 2011)

Chanel Peridot

  	With Flash




  	Without Flash




  	Nicole by OPI Texture Coat

  	White Texture over Barielle Elle's Spell




  	Turquoise Texture over OPI Play the Peonies




  	Black Texture over OPI Play the Peonies 




  	Red Texture over OPI Play the Peonies 




  	Silver Texture over OPI Grape...Set...Match




  	Gold Texture over OPI Grape...Set...Match




  	Barielle Elle's Spell


----------



## internetchick (Jun 29, 2011)

Nfu Oh #66


----------



## internetchick (Jul 1, 2011)

Nubar Reclaim


----------



## soco210 (Jul 8, 2011)

Born Pretty Green Crackle over Chanel Peridot




  	Chanel Quartz




  	Chanel Graphite




  	Butter London No More Waity, Katie


----------



## soco210 (Jul 13, 2011)

Sephora OPI - Wild About Shimmer




  	OPI Red Shatter over WIld About Shimmer




  	Dior Nirvana


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jul 13, 2011)

OPI Nice Stems Full Swatches


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jul 13, 2011)

OPI Glam Slam England full swatches


----------



## soco210 (Jul 20, 2011)

China Glaze Hey Sailor




  	China Glaze Hey Sailor w/ China Glaze Tarnished Gold Crackle




  	China Glaze Knotty




  	China Glaze Knotty w/ China Glazed Oxidized Aqua on top




  	China Glaze Life Preserver




  	Cult Nails Living Water


----------



## musicalhouses (Jul 29, 2011)

BeautyUK Shatter Polishes







  	GOTH








  	GLAM ROCK








  	PUNK


----------



## soco210 (Jul 30, 2011)

Le Metier de Beaute Rock n Romance Nail Polish Set (Nordstrom exclusive)



  	Midnight Rendezvous, Heat of the Night, True Romance, Chrome Passion

  	Midnight Rendezvous




  	Heat of the Night




  	True Romance




  	Chrome Passion




  	Cult Nails Captivated






  	Nicole by OPI I Love You Cherry Much




  	Nicole by OPI Sounds Grape to Me




  	Nicole by OPI It's Not Me, It's Blue




  	Nicole by OPI Green Up Your Act


----------



## Ernie (Aug 2, 2011)

Inglot 338


----------



## Ernie (Aug 2, 2011)

Le Metier de Beaute ~ True Romance


----------



## soco210 (Aug 6, 2011)

OPI Touring America Collection




  	Are We There Yet?




  	Color To Diner For




  	I Eat Mainely Lobster




  	My Address is Hollywood




  	A-Taupe the Space Needle




  	French Quarter for Your Thoughts




  	Get In The Expresso Lane




  	Honk if you Love OPI




  	I Brake For Manicures




  	Road House Blues




  	Suzi Takes the Wheel




  	Uh-Oh Roll Down the Window


----------



## fiction_writer (Aug 6, 2011)

*China Glaze Nail Polish Swatches*

Hope you enjoy this swatch video


----------



## fiction_writer (Aug 7, 2011)

*Zoya Nail Polish Swatches*

Hope you enjoy this swatch video


----------



## fiction_writer (Aug 8, 2011)

*OPI Nail Polish Swatches*

Hope you enjoy this swatch video


----------



## fiction_writer (Aug 9, 2011)

*Essie Nail Polish Swatches*

Hope you enjoy this swatch video


----------



## Ernie (Aug 9, 2011)

Paul and Joe~004


----------



## Ernie (Aug 10, 2011)

Estee Lauder Metallic Sage with Color Club gold crackle over


----------



## soco210 (Aug 11, 2011)

Butter London WALLIS


----------



## Ernie (Aug 18, 2011)

Nails Inc. 2 coats Porchester Square with Special Effects Electric Lane over.
 [h=2][/h]


----------



## Monsy (Aug 18, 2011)

OPI i eat mainely lobster


----------



## Monsy (Aug 20, 2011)

on nails: OPI the thrill of brazil
  	bottle: essie power clutch


----------



## soco210 (Aug 22, 2011)

OPI Love Is A Racket




  	OPI Pros & Bronze




  	OPI Congeniality Is My Middle Name




  	OPI It's My Year




  	OPI Swimsuit...Nailed It!




  	Crown Me Already



  	(top-bottom: 4 coat, 3 coat, 2 coat, 1 coat)

  	Wet N Wild Caribbean Frost


----------



## Ernie (Aug 23, 2011)

Nars Vestal


----------



## Binni (Aug 27, 2011)

OPI Extravagance


----------



## soco210 (Aug 28, 2011)

China Glaze - White Cap




  	China Glaze White Cap & Sally Hansen Hidden Treasure




  	China Glaze - Starboard




  	China Glaze - Starboard & SH Hidden Treasure




  	China Glaze - Ahoy!




  	China Glaze - Ahoy! & SH HT


----------



## soco210 (Aug 29, 2011)

Essie - Fair Game




  	Dior Czarina Gold




  	China Glaze - Brownstone




  	Cult Nails - Hypnotize Me




  	Cult Nails - Always Winning




  	Cult Nails - In A Trance




  	In A Trance layered with Hypnotize Me & Always Winning


----------



## Monsy (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## soco210 (Aug 31, 2011)

Orly Royal Velvet


----------



## Allura Beauty (Sep 5, 2011)

OPI Touring America Collection:

  	Please see complete post for more photos and names.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Sep 5, 2011)

Nicole by OPI's Something About Color collection.

  	Please see this post for full swatches and names.


----------



## Ernie (Sep 6, 2011)

RBL ~ Pizzicato (2 photos)





  	RBL ~ Poco A Poco


----------



## soco210 (Sep 7, 2011)

China Glaze Street Chic




  	China Glaze Skyscraper over Street Chic




  	China Glaze Skyscraper




  	China Glaze Concrete Catwalk




  	China Glaze Skyscraper over Concrete Catwalk




  	Orly Rock Solid


----------



## soco210 (Sep 11, 2011)

Deborah Lippmann Naked




  	Julep Alfre




  	Julep Carrie


----------



## Allura Beauty (Sep 12, 2011)

Nicole by OPI's Texture collection.

  	For more photos and product names/info, please visit this post.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Sep 12, 2011)

Please see this post for more pictures of the polishes from Illamasqua's Magenta Muse collection.


----------



## soco210 (Sep 15, 2011)

MAC Immortal Gold




  	Color Club Wicked Sweet Collection

  	Yum Gum




  	Raspberry Rush




  	Gimme A Grape Big Kiss




  	I Always Get My Man-darin




  	Get Your Lem-on




  	The Lime Starts Here




  	Wicked Sweet


----------



## Allura Beauty (Sep 20, 2011)

OPI Glam Slam U.S. full swatches


----------



## Allura Beauty (Sep 20, 2011)

OPI Miss Universe Collection full swatches


----------



## soco210 (Sep 22, 2011)

Dior Mitzah - Camel




  	Dior Mitzah - Ebony




  	OPI Merry Midnight vs Orly Fowl Play
_Pointer and Ring Finger are *OPI Merry Midnight*; Pinkie and Middle finger are *Orly Fowl Play*_


----------



## soco210 (Sep 29, 2011)

L'Oreal Amazon's Flash - Project Runway




  	L'Oreal Owl's Night - Project Runway




  	Comparison





  	Dior Czarina Gold, Owl's Night, BL Wallis

  	Wet N Wild Black Magic






  	Wet N Wild Creepy Pumpkin




  	Sally Hansen Twinkle, Twinkle over WNW Black Magic


----------



## EngineerBarbie (Sep 30, 2011)

*Illamasqua's Autumn/Winter 2011 Theater Of The Nameless Collection*
*Nail swatches with NW43 skintone*

*Kink (bottle green, rubber finish, 2 coats, flash)*





*Vice (deep cerise, rubber finish, 2 coats, flash)*






*Faux Pas (blue violet, rubber finish, 2 coats, flash)*


----------



## soco210 (Oct 6, 2011)

Dior Holiday 2011

  	EXQUIS 611




  	MERVEILLE 651




  	APPARAT 871




  	ZOYA JULES




  	ZOYA JULES vs DIOR EXQUIS




  	Dior Exquis (bottom) VS China Glaze Ingrid (top)




  	OPI Pink Shatter over Deborah Lippmann Naked


----------



## Ernie (Oct 11, 2011)

Essie Lady Like



  	Sephora by OPI~Going Nude, Eh?



  	Dior~Camel 622



  	Chanel Morning Rose


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Oct 12, 2011)

Zoya Julieanne + CND Crimson Sparkle


----------



## soco210 (Oct 22, 2011)

*Nicole by OPI - Holiday 2011*
  	Glitter in my Stocking




  	My Sleigh's In The Shop




  	Orna-ment for Each Other




  	Snow-man Of My Dreams




  	OPI DS Bold




  	OPI DS Temptation




  	Zoya Gems and Jewels
  	Izzy, Izzy topped with Kissy (pointer and middle fingers), Rina (ring finger), Twila (pinky finger)






  	Noel, Noel topped with Kissy (pinky finger), Rina (ring finger), Twila (pointer & middle finger)






  	Holly, Holly topped with Rina (pointer and middle fingers), Twila (ring finger), Kissy (pinky finger)






  	Kissy, Twila, Rina


----------



## Monsy (Oct 22, 2011)




----------



## Ernie (Oct 25, 2011)

Essie Cocktail Bling



  	Dior  Exquis


----------



## soco210 (Oct 28, 2011)

Butter London Tart With A Heart




  	Butter London The Black Knight




  	Cult Nails Unicorn Puke




  	Dior Or Divin




  	Dior Aloha




  	Dior Aloha (pinkie and middle finger) VS Essie Meet Me At Sunset (pointer and ring finger)




  	Zoya Sppon swatches for the Summertime and Sunshine Collections


----------



## Binni (Oct 29, 2011)

Nubar Reclaim


----------



## Ernie (Nov 1, 2011)

Essie ~ *brooch the subject*


----------



## nazia (Nov 2, 2011)

Models Own Beetlejuice Collection.

  	Swatched on paper, 3 coats.






 From top to bottom: Pinky Brown, Purple Blue, Aqua Violet, Golden Green, Emerald Black

  	There are more pictures in my album =)


----------



## Ernie (Nov 4, 2011)

MAC~ Unconditionally Fabulous (sunlight)



  	in the shade


----------



## soco210 (Nov 5, 2011)

Chanel Rose Cache




  	Pumpkin Nail Enamels from Rite Aid














  	Deborah Lippmann - Brick House




  	China Glaze Midtown Magic


----------



## Allura Beauty (Nov 7, 2011)

OPI's The Muppets Collection:  full photos here


----------



## QueenOfSnark (Nov 7, 2011)

Zoya Shiloh




  	Zoya Shivon


----------



## Allura Beauty (Nov 9, 2011)

OPI's Kardashian Kolors Collection:  full photos here


----------



## Ernie (Nov 10, 2011)

Essie~Bangle Jangle


----------



## soco210 (Nov 16, 2011)

China Glaze - Eye Candy Collection

  	Lorelei's Tiara




  	Blonde Bombshell




  	Material Girl




  	Marry A Millionaire




  	Love Marilyn




  	Some Like It Haute




  	China Glaze Below Deck




  	China Glaze Lighthouse




  	China Glaze Sunset Sail




  	Deborah Lippmann Across The Universe




  	Color Club Sugar Plum Yum




  	Color Club Very Merry Berry




  	China Glaze Snow Globe




  	Wet N Wild Eggplant Frost


----------



## Ernie (Nov 23, 2011)

Mac~ Much Adored


----------



## soco210 (Nov 26, 2011)

L'Oreal Raven's Strength




  	Deborah Lippmann Purple Rain


----------



## Monsy (Nov 26, 2011)

Essie sew psyched




  	Essie merino cool




  	essie school of hard rocks


----------



## Ernie (Nov 30, 2011)

Mac ~ Style Tip


----------



## soco210 (Dec 3, 2011)

MAC Ascension






  	Duri Angels and Demons




  	Duri Black Diamond




  	Duri Dragontini




  	Duri Fallen Angel


----------



## Ernie (Dec 6, 2011)

Tom Ford ~ Toasted Sugar


----------



## soco210 (Dec 9, 2011)

OPI Muppets Collection

  	Animal-istic




  	Designer...De Better




  	Divine Swine




  	Excuse Moi!




  	Fresh Frog of Bel Air




  	Gone Gonzo




  	Gettin' Miss Piggy With It




  	Meep-Meep-Meep




  	Pepes Purple Passion




  	Rainbow Connection




  	Warm & Fozzie




  	Wocka Wocka


----------



## Ernie (Dec 13, 2011)

Lippman ~ Superstar


----------



## soco210 (Dec 19, 2011)

Chanel April




  	Chanel June




*Nicole by OPI Kardashian Kolors Collection*

  	All Kendall-ed Up




  	Disco Dolls




  	Follow Me On Glitter




  	Hard Kourt Fashionista




  	It's All About The Glam




  	Kendall On The Katwalk




  	Khloe Had A Little Lam-Lam




  	Kim-pletely In Love




  	Kourt Is Red-Y For A Pedi




  	Listen To Your Momager!




  	My Empire... My Rules




  	Rainbow In The S-Kylie




  	Sealed With A Kris




  	Wear Something Spar-Kylie




  	Dior Waterlily


----------



## Ernie (Dec 28, 2011)

Mac ~ Endless night



  	Mac ~ Oyster Shell



  	Mac ~ Oyster Shell with Butter ~ Tart With A Heart


----------



## soco210 (Dec 31, 2011)

Cult Nails Power Thief




  	MAC Endless Night




  	Orly Oui




  	Orly Androgynie




  	Illamasqua Viridian


----------



## Ernie (Jan 10, 2012)

Mac ~ Hyperion



  	Nars ~ Space Odyssey


----------



## soco210 (Jan 11, 2012)

Zoya True Collection

  	Cho




  	Bevin




  	Farah




  	Lotus




  	Skylar




  	Tru




  	Zoya Fleck Effect

  	Chloe




  	Maisie




  	Opal




  	Funky Fingers Sand & Stilettos






  	Born Pretty Store Orange Crackle over Funky Fingers Sand & Stilettos


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jan 11, 2012)

Zoya's "True" Collection.  Full collection swatches here.  Video with live swatches here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jan 11, 2012)

Zoya's "Fleck Effect" Collection.  Full collection swatches here.  Video with live swatches here.


----------



## Ernie (Jan 21, 2012)

Lippman ~ Bad Romance


----------



## soco210 (Jan 25, 2012)

China Glaze Dance Baby




  	China Glaze Electric Beat




  	China Glaze Fuchsia Fanatic




  	Deborah Lippmann Here Comes the Queen over CG Fuchsia Fanatic


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jan 27, 2012)

OPI Nicki Minaj Collection:  Full swatches here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jan 27, 2012)

OPI Holland Collection, available Feb. 8, 2012:  Full swatches here.


----------



## Binni (Jan 28, 2012)

Mac Blue India


----------



## Ernie (Jan 29, 2012)

Nars~Vestale


----------



## soco210 (Jan 31, 2012)

OPI Nicki Minaj

  	Pink Friday




  	Did It On 'Em




  	Fly




  	Metallic 4 Life




  	Save Me




  	Super Bass Shatter over Save Me




  	Zoya Adina




  	Sephora by OPI I Found A Pot of Gold Top Coat over Zoya Adina




  	Essie Power Clutch




  	Essie Very Structured




  	Essie Shine of the Times over Power Clutch


----------



## internetchick (Feb 4, 2012)

Sally Hansen Diamond Strength Black Tie


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 6, 2012)

OPI Metro Collection. Full photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 9, 2012)

More photos & review here.


----------



## Ernie (Feb 9, 2012)

Nicole ~ Kim-Pletely in Love






  	MAC~ Midsummer’s Dream (Vera)


----------



## LivestrongH2 (Feb 9, 2012)

OPI Wooden shoe like to know (above)
  	OPI Gouda Gouda two shoes (below)


----------



## atqa (Feb 12, 2012)

Catrice nail polishes

*680 Khaki Perry*




*430 Purplelized (discontinued*)




*Star Of The Show (Welcome to Las Vegas LE)*




*Alluring Night (Welcome to Las Vegas LE)*




*Drama Queen (Welcome to Las Vegas LE)*




*840 Genius In the Bottle*




*770 Put Lavender On Agenda *


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 12, 2012)

Full photos & review here.

  	Blaze Color Changing Polishes.


----------



## soco210 (Feb 13, 2012)

OPI Holland

  	Did You 'Ear About Van Gogh




  	A Roll In The Hague




  	Dutchya Just Love OPI?




  	Gouda Gouda Two Shoes




  	I Don't Give A Rotterdam!




  	I Have A Herring Problem




  	Kiss Me On My Tulips




  	Pedal Faster Suzi!




  	Red Lights Ahead... Where?




  	Thanks A Windmillion




  	Vampsterdam




  	Wooden Shoe Like To Know




  	Nails INC Bloomsbury Square




  	Chanel Gold Fingers




  	Deborah Lippmann Mermaid's Dream




  	Le Metier de Beaute Bodacious Bordeaux


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 14, 2012)

Full photos here.  China Glaze ElectroPop Collection.


----------



## Ernie (Feb 14, 2012)

407N Gris Angora~Lancome (inside)



  	outside


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 21, 2012)

More photos here.


----------



## soco210 (Feb 23, 2012)

Cult Nails Baker




  	Cult Nails Swanbourne




  	Cult Nails Toxic Seaweed




  	China Glaze Make Some Noise




  	China Glaze Hook and Line




  	China Glaze Fast Track




  	China Glaze Stone Cold




  	China Glaze Harvest Moon




  	Le Metier de Beaute La Belle


----------



## MAChostage (Feb 25, 2012)

Fingerpaint's "Hue Left A Message".


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 27, 2012)

More photos/swatches here.

  	Wel-Kim to My World collection


----------



## Monsy (Feb 28, 2012)

OPI louvre me louvre me not


----------



## Monsy (Feb 28, 2012)

essie navigate her


----------



## soco210 (Feb 29, 2012)

Butter London Victoriana




  	Butter London Knackered




  	Essence Where is the Party




  	China Glaze Smoke and Ashes




  	China Glaze Luxe and Lush




  	China Glaze Riveting


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 29, 2012)

Full photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 2, 2012)

Hunger Games Collection.
  	More photos here.


----------



## soco210 (Mar 6, 2012)

a england Saint George




  	Butter London Chancer




  	Sally Hansen Gem Crush - Big Money


----------



## soco210 (Mar 10, 2012)

Nicole by OPI

  	The Gold Shoulder




  	Best Pink Ever




  	Fabulous is My Middle Name




  	Back to Reality...TV




  	Ladies in the Limelight




  	One Big Happy Fame-ily




  	Our Fuchsia's Lookin' Bright




  	Paparazzi Don't Preach




  	Strike A Pose




  	Smile for the Glam-era




  	Vio-let's Talk About Red




  	Shoot for the Maroon




  	A Lit-Teal Bit of Love




  	A Million Sparkles


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 10, 2012)

OPI's New York City Ballet Collection.  More photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 12, 2012)

Julep nail polish is "Meryl."  More photos here. 

  	I find it difficult to search for specific brands/polishes on this thread, so I started threads for individual n/p brands.  The one for OPI is here.  The one for Julep is here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 13, 2012)

Polish in "Celine."  More photos here. 

  	Zoya swatches thread here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 14, 2012)

CND polishes in Gold Chrome and Raspberry Sparkle.  More photos here.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Mar 14, 2012)

China Glaze Pull Me Close


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi,

  	Thanks for the swatches ! Do you know if the NYCB OPI collection will be launched in France ? I have no idea. Thanks !


----------



## Ernie (Mar 14, 2012)

Chanel Frisson



  	Lippman ~ The Future is Yours



  	Nars~ Diamond Life


----------



## PrettyKitty (Mar 14, 2012)

GelColor My Private Jet by OPI:


----------



## soco210 (Mar 15, 2012)

Chanel Distraction




  	Chanel Frisson




  	Glitter Gal Code Red




  	Butter London Disco Biscuit




  	OPI Barre My Soul




  	OPI Care to Danse?




  	OPI Don't Touch My Tutu!




  	OPI My Pointe Exactly




  	OPI Pirouette My Whistle over OPI Don't Touch My Tutu!




  	OPI You Callin' Me A Lyre?


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 15, 2012)

Pretty swatches but the NYCB is definitely not for me, too nude !
  	Thank you.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 16, 2012)

Julep NP in "Oscar" - more photos here.


----------



## Binni (Mar 17, 2012)

China Glaze Long Kiss


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 17, 2012)

Zoya's "Michelle" - More photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 19, 2012)

Essie "Nice is Nice" - More photos here.


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 19, 2012)

Very pretty nails, thanks for posting ! I love "Michelle" and it's a Vegan brand ! Great but I cant' find Zoya here so far I know
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  	Hope to find Zoya in the future.


----------



## soco210 (Mar 20, 2012)

Nicole by OPI Wel-Kim to My World Collection

  	Others Pale by Kim-Parison




  	Kim Konfidential




  	Up & Kim-ing Pink




  	Nothing Kim-Pares to Blue




  	Lights, Kim-era, Action!




  	Here Kim's the Sun




  	Nicole by OPI LE Texture Coats

  	Opal




  	Quartz




  	Amethyst




  	Aquamarine




  	Black, Red, Turquoise




  	Silver, Gold, White




  	Zoya Yara




  	China Glaze Prismatic

  	Liquid Crystal




  	Polarizen


----------



## Ernie (Mar 20, 2012)

Lippman~Mermaids Dream
  	Inside



  	Outside


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 21, 2012)

CND polish in "Guava" - More photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 23, 2012)

CND "Scarlet Letter" - more photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 26, 2012)

Essie "Topless & Barefoot" - more photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 26, 2012)

Essie "Meet Me at Sunset" - more photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 26, 2012)

Jessica "Heavy Petal" Collection - full photos & review here.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 29, 2012)

Essie~793~Pink-A-Boo


----------



## Allura Beauty (Apr 3, 2012)

Zoya Beach Collection 2012: full photos & review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Apr 3, 2012)

Zoya Surf Collection 2012: full photos & review here.


----------



## soco210 (Apr 6, 2012)

Zoya Beach

  	Arizona




  	Reagan




  	Shelby




  	Tracie




  	Wednesday




  	Zoya Surf

  	Carly




  	Kimber




  	Meg




  	Myrta




  	Rory




  	Zuza




  	China Glaze Magnetix

  	You Move Me




  	Pull Me Close


----------



## Ernie (Apr 13, 2012)

Essie~*Who is the Boss*


----------



## soco210 (Apr 14, 2012)

China Glaze Crackle Glitters

  	Glam-More




  	Gleam Me Up




  	Jade-d




  	Luminous Lavender




  	Lex Tuilleries




  	MAC Vivid Effect


----------



## Allura Beauty (Apr 17, 2012)

OPI Minnie Mouse Collection.  Full swatches and photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Apr 19, 2012)

OPI Spider-Man Collection.  Full swatches and photos here.


----------



## Ernie (Apr 19, 2012)

China Glaze~ Sweet Hook


----------



## soco210 (Apr 22, 2012)

Dior Bikini




  	Dior Saint Tropez




*OPI The Amazing Spider-Man*
  	My Boyfriend Scales Walls




  	Your Web or Mine?




  	Call Me Gwen-ever




  	Just Spotted the Lizard




  	Number One Nemesis




  	Into the Night




  	Shatter the Scales




*OPI Vintage Minnie Mouse Collection*
  	Nothin' Mousie 'Bout It!




  	If You Moust, You Moust




  	I'm All Ears




  	The Color of Minnie




  	Finger Paints Cop An Attitude Magnetic Effects


----------



## soco210 (Apr 25, 2012)

Deborah Lippmann Swagga Like Us




  	Deborah Lippmann Sugar Daddy




  	NARS Thakoon
  	Amchoor




  	Kutki




  	Lal Mirchi


----------



## Monsy (Apr 26, 2012)

OPI monsooner or later


----------



## Ernie (May 1, 2012)

Chanel ~ Island



  	Chanel ~ Delight


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 4, 2012)

Essie Resort Collection 2012.  Full swatches and photos here.


----------



## Binni (May 5, 2012)

China Glaze Flyin High


----------



## Ernie (May 5, 2012)

Jessica ~ Born 2 Pansy


----------



## soco210 (May 8, 2012)

Butter London Primrose Hill Picnic




  	Butter London Snog




  	Zoya Blogger Collection
  	Coraline




  	Kate




  	Belle


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 10, 2012)

China Glaze Summer Neons Collection: full swatches & photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 12, 2012)

Jessica Spring Awakening Collection: full swatches here.


----------



## MishMreow (May 14, 2012)

For a full post with a total of 24 nail polishes, look here: http://mishmreow.blogspot.co.uk/2012/05/illamasqua-nail-polish-swatches.html



  	Wink




  	Caress




  	Vice




  	Throb


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 21, 2012)

Jessica Bliss is This Collection.


----------



## Ernie (May 22, 2012)

Chanel Beige



  	RBL ~ Aqua Lily


----------



## soco210 (May 27, 2012)

China Glaze - Summer Neons 2012

  	Pink Plumeria




  	Surfin' for Boys




  	Under the Boardwalk




  	Cult Nails - Nevermore




  	Cult Nails - Iconic




  	Deborah Lippmann - Sweet Dreams




  	Illamasqua - Scarab


----------



## Ernie (Jun 10, 2012)

YSL #23 Gris Deco with Nails Inc special effects Electric Lane Holographic Glitter top coat
 [h=1]

[/h]  	Metier de Beaute ~ Faraday


----------



## soco210 (Jul 9, 2012)

Zoya Frida




  	Zoya Paloma




  	Zoya Katherine




  	China Glaze I'm Not Lion




  	China Glaze Jungle Queen




  	China Glaze Man Hunt




  	China Glaze Purr-fect Plum




  	MAC Style Tip




  	MAC Vagabondage




  	MAC Please Me




  	MAC Life and Beth




  	MAC Fiestaware




  	MAC Delicate




  	Essie Fear or Desire




  	L'Oreal Gorgeous Gold




  	Dior Golden Light




  	Dior Amazonia




  	Dior Bengale


----------



## soco210 (Aug 11, 2012)

ZOYA

  	Daul





  	Elisa





  	Evvie





  	FeiFei





  	Monica




  	Natty





  	Noot





  	Ray




  	Rekha





  	Song





  	Suri





  	Toni





  	MAC Quiet Time





  	MAC Snob


----------



## soco210 (Aug 16, 2012)

OPI

  	Berlin There Done That




  	Danke-Shiny Red




  	Deutsche You Want Me Baby




  	Don't Pretzel My Buttons




  	Don't Talk Bach to Me




  	Every Month is Oktoberfest




  	German-icure by OPI




  	My Very First Knockwurst




  	Nein! Nein! Nein! Ok Fine!




  	Schnapps Out of It!




  	Suzi & the 7 Dusseldorfs




  	Unfor-Greta-bly Blue




  	DS Luxurious





  	DS Indulgence





  	Nicole by OPI

  	Iris My Case




  	Mer-Maid For Each Other




  	Just Busta Mauve




  	If the Blue Fits...




  	For Gold Times Sake




  	China Glaze

  	No Plain Jane




  	Deviantly Daring




  	MAC Coffee Break





  	Chanel

  	Diwali




  	Vertigo




  	Frenzy




  	Sea Lore

  	Adella




  	Ariel





  	Attina




  	Sally Hansen Magnetic Nail Color

  	Ionic Indigo




_(top-bottom: Electric Emerald, Polar Purple,Golden Conduct, Graphite Gravity)_


----------



## Nivette (Oct 24, 2013)

Essie Watermelon


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 21, 2014)

China Glaze Wish On A Starfish (Sea Goddess 2014 Collection)


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 25, 2014)

Zoya Magical Pixie Collection


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 12, 2014)

Sephora Divergent 7-piece Nail Art Kit


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 14, 2014)

Zoya Awake + Monet Collection


----------



## tiffabutt (Mar 14, 2014)

Allura Beauty said:


> Zoya Awake + Monet Collection


  Love these colors, especially the creamsicle orange and the gold. Very nice


----------



## LivN (Mar 30, 2014)

Illamasqua Throb <3


----------



## Allura Beauty (Apr 29, 2014)

Light My Fire & Hypnotize
  Radical & Omni


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 29, 2014)

LivN said:


> Illamasqua Throb <3









Gorgeous red !


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 29, 2014)

soco210 said:


> OPI
> 
> Berlin There Done That
> 
> ...


Great swatches thank you ! I love OPI Germany collection, it's so classy
  Frenzy is the perfect nude and Vertigo is pretty unique, the China Glaze ones are gorgeous too,
  I have never tried magnetic np, for some reason.


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 29, 2014)

Allura Beauty said:


> Zoya Awake + Monet Collection


Beautiful , I love the Zoya formula it's so long wearing and good. Monet is a lovely collec.


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 7, 2014)

Zoya Tickled Collection


----------



## niccig (May 10, 2014)

Zoya Tickled & Bubbly collections, with some layered:


----------



## LivN (May 11, 2014)

Dior Palais Royal #403


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 12, 2014)

Zoya Bubbly Collection


----------



## ThisIsTheEnd90 (Aug 18, 2014)

I love zoya polishes so much, i hope they come out with a gel formula soon!


----------



## kdg96 (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm loving this collection! Beautiful!


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 27, 2014)

MishMreow said:


> For a full post with a total of 24 nail polishes, look here: http://mishmreow.blogspot.co.uk/2012/05/illamasqua-nail-polish-swatches.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Very pretty.


----------



## LivN (Mar 3, 2015)

Tom Ford Coral Beach


----------



## mceja91 (Apr 10, 2015)

Gorgeous swatches


----------



## Ernie (Apr 10, 2015)

Zoya, Leslie


----------



## Vandekamp (Apr 12, 2015)

Ernie said:


> Zoya, Leslie


  This is such a beautiful spring color.


----------



## londoner (Apr 18, 2015)

LivN said:


> Tom Ford Coral Beach


  How did you find the formula on this? Looks a tad watery in the bottle. I'm a sucker for a good muted coral....!


----------



## LivN (Apr 19, 2015)

londoner said:


> How did you find the formula on this? Looks a tad watery in the bottle. I'm a sucker for a good muted coral....!


  I wouldn't recommend it. For that price having to apply at least 3 coats is unacceptable. Formula is a bit jelly and difficult to work with. There's a post on my blog with more photos and a review


----------



## Kathy Smith (Apr 21, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> This is such a beautiful spring color.


agreed! i love it.


----------



## Vandekamp (Apr 21, 2015)

Kathy Smith said:


> agreed! i love it.


  By the way.........:welcome2:


----------



## Ernie (Oct 27, 2015)

Rescue Beauty Lounge, Golden Horn


----------

